# Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer



## welliwelt (14. Juli 2018)

Hey Angelfans ,
Ich fahre in diesem Sommer nach   Mali losinj Angelkram und Boot darf nicht fehlen deshalb meine Fragen die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt :
Habt ihr gute Tipps ?(bin Allround Angler )
kann man dort spinnfischen oder mit Paternoster montagen angeln ?
gibt es dort Angelgeschäfte ?
welche Fische sind git für den Grill und welche sind leicht zu fangen ?
Brauchen auch Kinder Erlaubnisscheine ?
lohnt sich das Schleppen mit Kunstködern ?
Wie sieht es mit Tintenfisch , Doraden oder Meeräschen aus ?Sind Paternoster erlaubt ?
Welcher Köder an welcher Montage ?
Wie wo und.was kann man da vom Schlauchboot angeln (ich angel gerne auf alles außer Thunfische )
Welche Schnurrstärke ? haut einfach alles was ihr zum Angeln in Mali Losinj wisst raus !!!!Oder teilt mir eure Fangerfolge in Mali losinj  mit !!#6 ;+
Welliwelt


----------



## Silverfish1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> Hey Angelfans ,
> Ich fahre in paar Wochen nach camping Cikat in Mali losinj Angelkram und Boot darf nicht fehlen deshalb meine Fragen die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt :
> Habt ihr gute Tipps ?(bin Allround Angler )
> kann man dort spinnfischen oder mit Paternoster montagen angeln ?
> ...



Du brauchst auf jedenfall ein Lizenz in Kroatien, als Tipp lies mal im Mittelmeer Thread da wirst du mehr erfahren oder im Big Game Board.


----------



## glavoc (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> ...
> kann man dort spinnfischen oder mit Paternoster montagen angeln ?
> 
> Es geht beides.
> ...



Einen ganz kleinen Tipp hab ich für dich...wenn Palamiden da sind dann ab in den Fischereihafen und sich einfach zu den Einheimischen gesellen. 

Mindestmaße:


ZNANSTVENI NAZIV
HRVATSKI NAZIV
Najmanja veličina
1. PISCES
RIBE

Dentex dentex
zubatac
30 cm
Mustelus asterias
pas mekaš
80 cm
Seriola dumerili
gof
45 cm
Sarda sarda
palamida
45 cm
Sciaena umbra
kavala
30 cm
Scorpaena scrofa
škrpina
30 cm
Spondyliosoma cantharus
kantar
18 cm
Squalus acanthias
kostelj
66 cm
2. BIVALVIA
ŠKOLJKAŠI

Arca noe
kunjka
5 cm
Mytilus galloprovincialis
dagnje
6 cm
Ostrea edulis
kamenica
7 cm
3. CEPHALOPODA
GLAVONOŠCI

Octopus vulgaris
hobotnica
1 kg

Gefangene Fische sind so zu kennzeichnen, wie auf dieser Seite (runterscrollen) dargestellt. 
https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=21
Dort sind auch die Angellizenzen zu erwerben! Hier die Engl. Seite. Bei Unklarheiten helfe ich gerne.
https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=9


----------



## welliwelt (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

HI Glavoc !
Danke für die super Tipps werde es dann auf Tintenfisch Dorade Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht versuchen nur verstehe nicht so richtig was das mit dem kennzeichnen auf sich hat ?
Kaufe mir LED Garnelen als Köder für Tintenfische und die Tintenfische benutze ich als Köder für Doraden .Nebenbei kaufe ich mir noch Seidenfäden für Blinker statt Haken für Hornhechte und habe noch Paar Wolfsbarsch Wobbler !Für die Raubfische was für ein Vorfach benötige ich ?

(Ja Schlauchi mit Motor )

Danke nochmal


----------



## welliwelt (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Zu meiner Ausrüstung :
Als Rollen habe ich zwei sehr große Stationärrollen (vom Brandungsangeln)  mit 0,35 Monofiler Schnur und noch eine kleine Barschrolle mit geflochtener schnur .Dann noch ein Doradenpaternoster ,Doradenvorfächer HG 6 und noch Doraden Zweifachhakensystem HG 2.

klingt das gut ?


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> ...werde es dann auf Tintenfisch Dorade Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht versuchen nur verstehe nicht so richtig was das mit dem kennzeichnen auf sich hat ?
> 
> Damit will der Staat verhindern, dass von Hobbyanglern gefangene Fische in den (Waren-)Verkehr gebraucht werden (und ihm damit Steuern entgehen. Ganz genauso wie hier in D`land jedoch hier musst du das halt nicht darfst aber gleichwohl deine Fische nich verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Molim (Bitteschön)#h


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> Zu meiner Ausrüstung :
> Als Rollen habe ich zwei sehr große Stationärrollen (vom Brandungsangeln)  mit 0,35 Monofiler Schnur und noch eine kleine Barschrolle mit geflochtener schnur .Dann noch ein Doradenpaternoster ,Doradenvorfächer HG 6 und noch Doraden Zweifachhakensystem HG 2.
> 
> klingt das gut ?



Ja die Brandungsgeschichte klingt sehr passend, jedoch!!! sehr ufernah fischen bitte (von teilweise 5-30m immer auf hellen Grund nie ins dunkle(Seegraswiesen)) werfen.

Bei deiner Barschrolle und Spinnrute - wie groß, lang WG?


grüßle#h

hier mal eine Seekarte zum erkunden und erste Überlegungen zu machen:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@8&key=weroGmndwA


----------



## welliwelt (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi super Link und danke für die Tiefenkarte ! Ruten habe ich verschiedene was wäre denn passend ?5-30 meter Tiefe ist gemeint oder ?Mit dem Tintenfischangeln überlege ich mir es noch einmal daher ich eigentlich vor hatte entspannt Abends vom Ufer (Felsküste) auf Tintenfische zu angeln daher ich mir mein Boot nicht mit Tinte verschmutzen wollte !Gibt es denn auf Meerbrassen wie Dorade einen TopKöder auf Grund und Pose ?Warum nicht weiter als 30 Meter ?


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> Ruten habe ich verschiedene was wäre denn passend ?
> 
> Am universellsten wohl eine längere ML Rute. Geht aber auch leichter oder aber auch viel schwerer...deine bevorzugten Kunstköder und dein Zielfisch geben da mehr den Rahmen vor...
> Bei mir zBsp geh ich mit 7-28g und 2,7m Länge an einer 3000ender oder wie gerade jetzt im Urlaub mit einer 2500 er auf Wölfe fischen.
> ...



Bibi Würmer aus dem Angelladen oder Napfschnecken vom Felsen, Purpurschnecken sind fängiger die findest du beim schnorcheln, Sardienen mit Baitelastic(Gummibändfaden zum Köder fixieren, sowie weit mehr (Krebs,Miesmuscheln, Seegurkeninneres etc. pp).
Bibiwurm:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sou61iC9pc

Sardine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwgWAlqhQEY

Immer noch frage ich mich welche Spinnköder du auf Wolf mitnimmst 
grüßle

Mit dem Schlauchboot - hast du eher vor vom Ufer, oder auch vom Boot zu fischen? Habe ja bisher eigentl. nur das Uferangeln abgehandelt...hast du auch Bootsruten? Willst du draussen auf die großen fischen?


----------



## welliwelt (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Ich habe diese No Name köder mal im Internet bestellt : schmale Wobbler versch. Farben Tauchtiefe ca 1m wiegen ca 8,5 Gramm und sind ca. 10cm lang !


----------



## welliwelt (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Wie macht man das denn mit den Seegurken habe gehört man muss diese zubereiten ?
Werden diese schnecken und Muscheln mit Schale angeködert ?


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

No Name is kein Problem. Also eher leicht. Gut, welche Rute im Bereich 5-30g und relativer Länge hattest du da zur Verfügung? Recht straff, aber mit sensibler, weicher Spitze bevorzuge ich da.
Und WTD Pencils in 8,5cm - 10cm länge, sowie eine Hand voll Casting Jigs mit 7-25g WG...

Draußen falls vom Boot und tief, brauchst du jedoch was ganz anderes.


----------



## glavoc (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> Wie macht man das denn mit den Seegurken...?
> 
> Hier:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKZ8n4G4PPk
> 
> ...


 Spinnfischen an der Adria wird dann auch noch sonn Dings:m
Lass mal lesen, welche Kombo dir vorschwebt.
|wavey:


----------



## welliwelt (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi danke für das Video ich glaube jetzt bin ich gut vorbereitet meine Rutenzusammenstellung überlege ich immer vor Ort darüber mache ich mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken ich kann ja mal nach dem Urlaub berichten wie es gelaufen ist !
Aber das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch funktioniert auch im dunkeln oder ?


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



welliwelt schrieb:


> meine Rutenzusammenstellung überlege ich immer vor Ort darüber mache ich mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken ….
> 
> nun ja, auch ein Ansatz, sofern du genug Tackle mitgenommen hast...achte auf eine hohe Übersetzung bzw hohen Schnureinzug  (90cm oder so), der Rolle und gönne ihr nach dem fischen bei zugedrehter Bremse eine Süsswasserdusche (wagrecht halten)
> 
> Aber das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch funktioniert auch im dunkeln oder ?



Nun ich stelle nachts das Wölfespinnen ein. Bringt mir persönlich viel zu wenig Fisch...manche aber sind sogar gezwungen mit ihren Kunstködern nachts zu fischen, da ihre Wobbler und Gummifische am Tage/bei mehr Licht nicht fangen...


Nochmal zurück zum Boot - haste da vor mit zu fischen und wenn ja, was schwebt dir da vor?
lg


----------



## welliwelt (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Vom Boot habe ich wirklich keine Erfahrung da wollte ich mal in guten Deutsch "auf doof" fischen entseidem ihr habt noch vorschläge ? Wollte einfach mit meiner  Hecht  Rute ein bisschen Spinnfischen und mal vom Boot auf Grund angeln oder was kann man dort in der Adria gut vom Boot angeln ?Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung vom angeln mit Boot im Meer und auch noch nie in der Adria geangelt ! Ich habe nur mal in Spanien an der Costa Brava geangelt habe als Köder auch diese Bibi Würmer und seeringelwürmer genutzt wusste aber nicht wie die Würmer heissen !


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Nun, mit deiner Hechtrute (Länger? welches WG?) könntest du 
- Paternosterfischen mit Naturködern
- Jigs benutzen und damit Mittelwasser und den Bodenbereich absuchen
- Die Oberfläche mit Poppern und Stickbaits beackern
sowie leichtes Schleppen betreiben...
Beispiele:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D17B5e9PSf4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sH4iETBpH4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1mm3STsxu4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71oIB5JVPd8

Wenn keine stärkere Combo vorhanden, würde ich es bei der Hechtcombo belassen - für größeres und auch tieferes brauchste weit mehr Power...oder eine Handleine^^ sowie ggf eine Lizenz für "große Fische" also ab 30 lbs bei Bremse oder Rutenstärke...


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Sag mal glavoc du bist nicht der erste von dem ich das mit den gelben Seidenfäden höre.

Ist das bei euch so, dass es reicht einfach die gelben Fäden zu schleppen ohne alles einfach ein kleines Blei davor und die gehen da drauf? 

Sind ja auch gute Baits. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal probieren. Dies Jahr gibts wohl ein paar Hornhechte.


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sag mal glavoc du bist nicht der erste von dem ich das mit den gelben Seidenfäden höre.
> 
> Jepp, gelb rulez:m  schaust du hier:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-DNLy3MvkI
> ...



Ja mach das#6


----------



## welliwelt (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi nochmal
Also die Rute habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand mein aber sie wäre 2,10m lang und hätte ein WG von 30-60 g wobei sie mir echt steinhart vorkommt !
Und die Paternostermontage lasse ich ins wasser ab und zieh sie wieder hoch oder zupft man sie nur leicht an oder lässt ,man sie am grund liegen ?Welche Kunstköder sind denn zu empfehlen und welche Fische muss ich erwarten ?Aber die große Stationärrolle mit 0,35 Monofil reich aus oder soll ich etwas stärkere Schur drauf machen ?Sind die gelben Seidenfäden fänniger als die Roten ?


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

sorry, schreibe gerade in einem anderen trööt mit, wollte dir aber eh jetzt antworten 

Richtig, ablassen bis Grund und dann je nach dem, wie hängerträchtig dieser beschaffen ist kurz über oder auf Grund belassen...oder aber im Mittelwasser und und und..zu vielseitig und mannigfaltig sind Situationen und Gegebenheiten. Spinnköder wurden ja in den Videos schon gezeigt. Bedenke, dass du mit einer kurzen Rute auch weit kürzere Paternostermontagen knüpfen musst, oder aber die letzten Meter von Hand einholst. Auch eine weichere Spitze wäre gut (Bisserkennung).

Unser Boardie Baumi hat aber auch eine total lesenswerte PDF Datei erstellt, die ich baldigst hier einfügen werde...
bis gleich

Also grade wieder rausgesucht:


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YXCE9zl3DQ0BqbdWIU6ppZxkN5PNM0R7/view


----------



## welliwelt (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Danke für die PDF Datei sehr Informativ nur habe ich im Internet gelesen dass man paternostermontagen immer wieder einziehen muss und wieder ablassen muss und die Köder immer in Bewegung seien müssen ?Stimmt das so ?


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Wie bereits geschrieben^^ - willst du zBsp Makrelen fangen, (weil du gemerkt hast beim runterlassen, dass du über einen Makrelenschwarm fischen tust) so wirst du sicher in der Tiefe, wo sie beißen weiterangeln.

Ist der Grund super um hängen zu bleiben, empfehle ich mal kurz darüber zu fischen … hast du Sandboden wie im erstem Video (Losinj) darfst du sehr gerne auf dem Grund klopfen und schleifen (Lockwirkung). Ob "anheben und wieder absenken" nötig ist mußt du halt ausprobieren. Mach dich auch bitte mit Petermännchen und Skorpionsfischen bekannt, ehe dein Urlaub im Krankenhaus endet.


----------



## welliwelt (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

DANKE ! Jetzt habe ich es kapiert ! Ich habe schon drei mal in Spanien vom Ufer gefischt da hatte ich auch schon zwei Petersmännchen am Haken und ich habe mich auch schon über die giftigen Fische informiert ! Bekommt man die Naturköderpaternoster auch irgendwo im Internet fertig bestellt oder muss ich die selber binden ?


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Binde sie dir am besten selber. Zumal bei einer solch kurzen Rute. Auch solltest du sie in verschiedenen Hakengrößen binden...


----------



## welliwelt (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Reicht es auch wenn ich so eine Doraden Montage im Internet bestelle mit zwei Haken HG2 ? Oder ist da zwischen Paternoster und dem ein Riesen unterschied ?

(darf man hier im Forum einen Link auf einen Onlineshop posten? )
Soll ich auf die Rolle stärkere Schur draufmachen ?


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

dazu sollte ich wissen, wie die käufliche ausschaut...hätte aber bei käuflichen eh bedenken...
Paternoster meint Grundblei ganz unten und 1,2 oder 3 Seitenarmen oben. Gibt aber auch welche, wo der unterste Haken unterhalb auf einer beschränkten Gleitbleimontage läuft...


Kurzum binde lieber selber und mußt du als Angler eh lernen...

Geht auch schneller, als im I-Net zu ordern (wer weiß, wie lange die in Lagern schon vor sich hinrotten… & wie gut diese gebunden wurden..


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



glavoc schrieb:


> Ja mach das#6



Jau genau Patrick hatte mir das ja auch schonmal gesagt. Ich habe immer den Eindruck gehabt, bei uns gäbe es deutlich weniger Hornhechte. War mal in Kroatien da war alles voll. Bei uns sieht man die nicht so oft. Manchmal aber Schwärme die gejagt werden. Nur wenn du dich an einen Hafen setzt und guckst da kannste lange warten und in Kroatien kam damals jede 30 sek einer vorbei. Aber einen Versuch könnte ich ja mal machen. Einfach beim Schleppen einen Seidenfaden mit rauslassen. Finanzieller Aufwand geht ja nicht in die Millionen


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi Welliwelt, binde deine Paternoster selbst! Und zwar mit Fluocarbon und hochwertigen Haken. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie die Bestimmungen bezüglich rostfreier Haken derzeit in HR sind.
Die Hauptschnur wählst du tagsüber 0,30-0,35, nachts darf es 0,40-0,45 sein.
Mit den Seitenarmen gehst du 0,05 darunter.
Die Seitenarme bindest du am einfachsten mit einem strammen Uniknot (3 Schläge) und legst anschließend 2 Schläge dagegen, dass der Seitenarm senkrecht zur Hauptschnur kommt.
Die Seitenarme binde ich kurz (eine Handbreit-eine Handlänge).
Als Haken probiere leichte Circlehooks (z.B. Gamakatsu Octopus Circle) für Brassen oder Baitholder (Wurmhaken) für Makrelen etc.  hinter Lockperlen.
Du kannst die Haken mit etwas Stanniol aufhübschen, beködern solltest du sie in jedem Fall, das hebt die Bissrate immens.
Als Köder können dienen Wurm-, Sardinen-, Kalmar- oder Garnelenstücke.
Statt eines Gewichtes kannst du einen Kabura-Jig oder ein Tenya einhängen. Die findest Du in HR in den Läden.
Beide natürlich beködert mit Kalmarstreifen (Kabura) oder Garnele (Tenya)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLFREh2aQGg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuijMyYo2Tk
TL, Baumi


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Ach ja, und vertikal in tiefem Wasser lasse ich das Gewicht immer bis zum Grund ab und ziehe eine Kurbeldrehung an.
Dann zupfe ich nur noch leicht.
Bei Anfassern lasse ich die Montage ruhen und setze beim zweiten Angriff einen kurzen Anschlag.


----------



## welliwelt (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Danke super Anleitung !


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Welliwelt, binde deine Paternoster selbst! Und zwar mit Fluocarbon und hochwertigen Haken. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie die Bestimmungen bezüglich rostfreier Haken derzeit in HR sind.
> TL, Baumi



Hallo Baumi - erst ab der "Lizenz für große Fische", sprich bei einer Rutenstärke über 30 lbs oder Rollenbremse größer als 15 kg... drunter ist es egal, auch wenn du vom Land aus fischen tust ist es okay(auch bei superstarkem Gerät).
Dir herzliche Grüße|wavey:


----------



## welliwelt (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi nochmal !
Welche HG soll ich für deine Montage wählen ? 
Habe im Netz nochmal nachgeschaut und Meerbrassenhaken gefunden frage mich aber ob diese gut sind ?
Darf man in diesem Forum Links zu Onlineshops posten ?


----------



## afbaumgartner (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Die Gamakatsu Octopus Circle nutze ich ab 1/0 aufwärts. Baitholder dasselbe.
Du hast nur die eine Hechtrute dabei?
Dann bastel dir doch noch eine Handleine. Dazu  brauchst du nur eine simple Haspel, wie zum Drachenfliegen. 100 m 50er Monofil drauf, ans Ende nen stabilen Wirbel. Da hängst du dann 5-6m 40er FC-Vorfach mit 4/0-6/0er Octopus Circle in der 4x Strong Version dran.
Wenn du zb. mit deinem Paternoster dann Kroppzeugs, wie Gelbstriemenbrassen etc. fängst, gleich ran damit an die Handleine und wieder frei gelassen. Ggf. Gewicht >100g an den Wirbel und runter damit.
Wer weiß, man muss das Glück ab und zu herausfordern.


----------



## welliwelt (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Würde die Rute ausreichen ?(Buffalo Spin & light Pilk)140cm lang und 50-100g WG ?Aber die 0,35 Schnur soll ich wirklich keine stärkere draufmachen ?


----------



## afbaumgartner (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Die 50-100g Rute als Ersatz für eine Handleine? Geht schon.
Wähle dein Equipment so fein als möglich. Das Wasser ist sehr klar.
Ne 35er Schnur entspricht heutzutage 20lbs, das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## welliwelt (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Also werde ich diese Zusammenstellung wählen ,
Buffalo Rute 50-100g mit großer Stationärrolle und 0,35 Monofile Schnur
Meereswirbel-,Vorfachhauptschnur 0,35-,Seitenarme 0,30 -,lockperlen-,Haken -,Köder -,80g blei Gewicht 

Klingt das gut oder was soll ich ändern ?
Soll ich Paternosterwirbel benutzen oder soll ich die Seitenarme mit Uniknot anbinden ?


----------



## afbaumgartner (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Wie oben schon geschrieben: Fische so fein als möglich!
Hast du ein Echolot dabei?
Du solltest dir zumindest die Navionics boating App aufs Handy laden, damit du Marker setzen und zu bestimmten Stellen zurück finden kannst.
Komplett alle meine Hauptschnüre auf Rollen, außer beim Brandungs- und Stippkram sind geflochtene. Sie haben weniger Strömungswiderstand.
Für's Angeln vom Boot nutze ich Multicolor-Schnüre, die alle paar Meter die Farbe wechseln.
Daran erkenne ich, wieviel Schnur draußen ist.
An der geflochtenen habe ich dann einige Meter FC-Vorfach direkt angebunden.
Als Abschluss ein Solidring oder ein Wirbel. Da binde ich dann das Paternoster, den Jig etc. an.
Wie oben schon geschrieben ist das Wasser sehr klar, d.h. ich verzichte auf Paternosterwirbel etc. Je weniger Gedöns, desto besser.
Ich hab mir das Gebiet in Navionics mal angesehen.
In der inneren Bucht (Luka Mali Losinj) mit bis mac 35m Wassertiefe würde ich frühmorgens bis 9 Uhr und abends vor Sonnenuntergang fischen.
Tagsüber würde ich raus auf 40m+ gehen. Hängt natürlich auch von der Dimensionierung deines Bootes ab, wo du hinkannst.
Zusätzlich zur Navionics App installiere unbedingt eine Windvorhersage-App, z.B. den Windfinder und eine taugliche Wetterapp. Informiere dich über die zu erwartenden Bedingungen. Das ist lebenswichtig, selbst in ner Pfütze.
Innen kannst du ruhig auf dein Hechtrute zurückgreifen,da du dort mit kleineren Gewichten arbeiten kannst. (vielleicht 30-60g, je nach Strömung und Drift), draußen bei 60m kann man schon mal das doppelte Gewicht auflegen, je nach Strömung auch mehr, da die Schnur wie ein Segel wirkt.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

oder so wie ich das gerne hab:
http://izanka-zadar.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/kanjara-100m.jpg
kostet rund 60 kuna...günstiger geht nimmer^^ und gibt es dort in Supermärkten, Kiosken und in jedem Angelladen oder Bauhaus..


grüßle

grüßle


----------



## welliwelt (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi danke nochmal für eure tipps !
werde dann einfach alles ausprobieren und euch auf dem laufenden halten !Leider habe ich kein Echolot aber wird schon irgendwie klappen !


----------



## welliwelt (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Also ich bräuchte noch eine Entscheidungshilfe soll ich die rute mit rolle oder das wickelbrettchen nehmen ?
Danke im vorraus !


----------



## afbaumgartner (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Na, wenn du die Rute eh hast, dann nimm sie mit.
Aber ne Handleine kostet fast nix und es ist back to the roots.
Wenn einer sagt, er hat das Angeln von der Pike auf gelernt, dann gehört die Fischerei mit der Handleine unbedingt mit dazu. Es gibt keine Art der Fischerei mit direkterer Verbindung zum Köder.
In jedem Fall: Verzettel dich nicht allzu sehr und bring Geduld mit.
Wann genau geht's denn los?


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Also ich hab immer als Kind mit Handleine gefischt, wenn meine Rolle so verknotet war, dass ich damit nicht mehr angeln konnte #c|rolleyes

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und lass nachher mal hören wie es war, auch wenns nix gebracht hat.


----------



## welliwelt (1. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben: Fische so fein als möglich!
> Hast du ein Echolot dabei?
> Du solltest dir zumindest die Navionics boating App aufs Handy laden, damit du Marker setzen und zu bestimmten Stellen zurück finden kannst.
> Komplett alle meine Hauptschnüre auf Rollen, außer beim Brandungs- und Stippkram sind geflochtene. Sie haben weniger Strömungswiderstand.
> ...


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Naja, ich gehe davon aus, dass deine Zielfische Meerbrassen und ähnliches sind.
Du bist nicht in Norwegen.
In keinem einzigen Angelgeschäft hier in der Umgebung wird man zum Thema Mittelmeerangeln vernünftig beraten. 
Die haben Ahnung vom Süßwasserangeln in trüben Flüssen und vom Angeln in Norwegen, wo völlig andere Verhältnisse herrschen.
Wie gesagt, 0,35mm monofil sind 20 lbs Tragkraft, das ist recht ordentlich, und mehr lbs (aber halt geflochtene) fische ich bis 50m auch nicht.
Beim Posenangeln in GR fischen die wahren Meister mit 0,20-0,22 Mono Hauptschnur. Zielfisch sind die selben Fische, die du auch befischst.
Angegangene Vorfächer müssen halt gleich ausgetauscht werden.
Ich habe ja auch in nem vorhergehenden Post ne Differenzierung von Tag- und Nachtangeln hinsichtlich der Schnurstärken gemacht. und die 0,35 betreffen Vertikalangeln bis 50m. Auf die großen Räuber fischt man natürlich mit stärkeren Geschirr.
Du kannst das natürlich halten, wie du willst.
Aber ich denke, die Mittelmeerboardies werden dir bestätigen, dass je feiner, desto besser ist.


----------



## Krallblei (1. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Ich habe mal berichtet hier wie Spanier beim Brandungsangeln (Profis) mit 0,20Mono und noch dünnerem Vorfach Doraden gefangen haben. Die Fische hatten zum Teil mehr als 5Kg!
Man muss aber auch sagen das sie nach jedem Fisch ne neu befüllte Spule auf die Rollen gemacht haben....

Wers hat der hats|uhoh:


----------



## welliwelt (1. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Ok DANKE ich bin Anfänger und vertraue lieber euch !


----------



## glavoc (1. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

mit 0,35 wirst du, vor allem mit Boot oder Brandungsruten kaum Schnurbruch erleiden. Ich fische bei meinen Haspeln/Handleinen/Wickelbrettchen derber, aber bei mir ist es super scharfkantig, felsig und ich berühre nun mal oft Fels...und nur darum fisch ich stärker- auch weil es bei Handleine Sinn macht, wenn diese stärker und drahtiger ist ( Tüddel etc.).
Also vertrau mal Baumi  wird schon schiefgehen...
grüßle


----------



## welliwelt (3. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

versuche gerade die Montage von Afbaumgartner zu binden (bin ungeübt darin)hat jemand eine Abbildung oder ein Beispiel davon ?(Z.Blänge der schnüre)


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Länge des Sabiki-/Paternostervorfachs richtest du nach der Länge deiner Rute.
Ziel ist ungefähr 3/4 der Rutenlänge.
Also bei einer 2m-Rute 1,5m Länge.
Vorfächer binde ich kurz, max. handlang. D.h. du bindest als Grundlage ca. 25cm-Vorfächer.
Diese dann mittels strammem Uniknot plus Doppelschlag an die Sabikihauptschnur. Auftriebsperle nicht vergessen!
Du kannst selbstverständlich auch lange Arme binden. Aber wichtig: 
Am gestreckten Vorfach dürfen sich die Haken nicht berühren, also immer mehr als die doppelte Seitenarmlänge als Abstand zwischen den Seitenarmen lassen.
Abstand unterster Arm zum unteren Ende mindestens eine Seitenarmlänge.

Wie du das Paternoster oben und unten abschließt, hängt davon ab, wie die Hauptschnur von der Rute her abgeschlossen ist.
Meine Empfehlung ist hier Solidring und dann ein Sprengring.
In dem Fall solltest du dem Paternoster oben nen Wirbel der 20kg-Klasse spendieren, mit dem du das Paternoster in den Sprengring einhängst.
Wirbel, weil die Paternoster beim Ablassen und einholen durch die Beköderung zum Drall neigen.
Splitringzange gehört zum Standardwerkzeug!
Fette Meereswirbel oder Karabiner kannst du dir sparen. Die sind auf Grund ihres Volumens eher kontraproduktiv.
Ich hatte Anfangs alles viel zu grob beschafft, weil mein Mittelmeerfischerursprung bei Langleinen in 400+ m Tiefe war und dort recht fett gefischt wird.
Unten schließt du einfach mit einer Schlaufe ab, wo du entweder ein Blei oder einen Kunstköder einschlaufen kannst, oder ein Blei plus noch ein Vorfach... oder, oder...
Eine Alternatives Paternoster, was du auf recht sauberem Grund einsetzen kannst ist ein multiples Dropshot, wo du Haken per dropperloop direkt am Vorfach fixierst. Als Haken eignen sich ausser dedizierten Dropshot-Haken auch langschenklige moderatdrähtige Wurmhaken, z.b. Mustad Ultrapoint SW Baitholder.

Wenn du Schwierigkeiten hast, schreib mir ne PN und wir telefonieren kurz.


----------



## welliwelt (11. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hi Aufbaumgartner ,muss ich  Auftriebsperlen verwenden oder verwickelt sich meine Montage ohne Perlen ?


----------



## Gleissberg (26. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Hallo an Alle!!
Das ich beim Fischen von der Küste in Kroatien einen Angelschein brauche, das weiß ich. Ich kenne auch die Art der Scheine, Preise etc. 

Was ich allerdings nicht weiß ist folgendes:
Für Menschen, die ihren Daueraufenthalt in Kroatien haben, soll es auch einen Jahresschein (für die Küste) geben. Konkretes ist darüber nicht zu finden. Weiß jemand mehr???? z.B. was der kostet und wo man ihn bekommen kann?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich in Kürze (als Rentner) meinen Daueraufenthalt nach Kroatien verlegen werde.
Dank schon mal für die kommenden Antworten!!!!


----------



## glavoc (26. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> Für Menschen, die ihren Daueraufenthalt in Kroatien haben, soll es auch einen Jahresschein (für die Küste) geben. Konkretes ist darüber nicht zu finden. Weiß jemand mehr???? z.B. was der kostet und wo man ihn bekommen kann?
> 
> Den Verkauf gab es leider 2018 nur in den Monaten Januar und Februar...und man musste leider persönlich beim örtlichem Verein vorbei...wird hoffentlich nächstes Jahr länger, oder aber online erhältlich sein...#q
> 
> ...



#6Dann nimmst du die Pensionärsbescheinigung einfach mit und sparst nochmals...ich hab ca 480 kuna fürs Jahr und für den Verband/Verein gezahlt (als Senior, nicht Rentner).

Grüßle #h


----------



## Guile (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

@all:


Ich glaub meine Miesmuscheln brennen


----------



## Forellenschwanz (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Nicht witzig... also falls du damit deine Eier meinst, kann ich nur sagen dass das hier ein Forum für Angelfreaks wie mich ist. Wenn du bloß hier bist um uns deine perversen Details zu vermitteln, dann meöd dich bitte bei Team Andro an. 
PS: Was fischt?


----------



## Guile (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Edit by Mod - falsche Umgangsformen - keine Ahnung obs ein Trollforum gibt- aber das wäre ein geeigneterer Ort für Dich


----------



## Forellenschwanz (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Des war bestimmt ned dei Fang oida!


----------



## Forellenschwanz (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht so der melder------abba  ihr könnt schonmal vorab.



Wie meinen? #c#c#c


----------



## Guile (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht so der melder------abba  ihr könnt schonmal vorab.




Watt willst du Faker denn hier??


----------



## Forellenschwanz (23. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Boot und Ufer*

Kann den Typen mal jemand sperren bidde? Ich glaub der hat sich im Forum geirrt.
|wavey:


----------



## billie1 (13. November 2018)

Hallo, schade das hier seit einiger Zeit keiner mehr schreibt.  Fahre nach Drage - Kroatien und fände es schön wenn ihr wieder in die Tasten bauen würdet


----------



## welliwelt (20. Dezember 2018)

In Mali Losinj lohnt es sich am meisten mit einem Futterkorb an einer Laufbleimontage mit kleinem Haken zu angeln!
Der Top Köder dort ist Tintenfisch aus dem Supermarkt !!! 
Wenn man mit Pose angelt dann  am besten eine Pose von 3-6 Gramm .GENAU AUSLOTEN !!! So das der Tintenfisch am 8-12 Haken auf dem Grund liegt und beim kleinsten Zupfer SOFORT ANHIEB SETZEN !!!Ich habe versch. Arten von Meerbrassen  und sehr viele Schriftbarsche (die größeren schmecken gegrillt gut ) so gefangen . Damit der Tintenfisch am Haken besser hält am besten mit kleinen Zahnspangengummis oder so befestigen so hält er mehrere Bisse und fällt nie ab und man muss den Köder nur wechseln wenn er aufgewicht  und ausgespült ist . Wer mit frischen  Seeringelwürmern  oder "Bibis" angeln will sollte sich diese schon in den Urlaub mitnehmen daher es dort nur eingelegte , tote, aus der tüte gibt und habe mit Calamaris und Bibis aus der Tüte nie etwas gefangen . Mit Brot und Toast haben dort auch viele Menschen kleine Meerbrassen gefangen aber man hat man sehr viele Fehlbisse ! Vom Boot aus auf kleine Meerbrassen am besten auch mit kleiner rolle und 0,22 Schnur und einer Barschrute WG bis 30g einfach ein 30g Blei an einer Laufbleimontage den Tintenfisch auf dem Grund anbieten (Wassertiefe war dort 30m )! Nimmt unbedingt sehr dicke Handschuhe mit denn ich hatte sehr oft sehr große Petersmännchen und Drachenköpfe dran und die Stacheln gingen durch die einfachen Gartenhandschuhe durch !Den besten erfolg hatte ich vom Boot an der Boje , dort war so ca. 10 m Wassertiefe  ! Ich hatte meine Angelsachen schon eingepackt und den Angeltag vom Boot mit dicken Petersmännchen und Meerbrassen beendet doch plötzlich sehen wir ganze Fischschwärme aus dem Wasser springen und ganz viele riesige Fische in der größe von 50 - 100 cm rasen an uns vorbei ! Mein kumpel hatte seine Angelrute noch ausgepackt und köderte am 12er Haken bei einer 0.30 Mono Schnur ohne zu überlegen noch ein stück Tintenfisch und zog obwohl es eine Grundmontage war einfach  den köder auf der Oberfläche durchs Wasser , dann war es so weit ! Ein starker drill am leichten Gerät ca 7 Minuten obwohl der fisch nur 3 m vom Boot gebissen hatte und als wir ihn in den Kescher bekamen springt auf einmal ein wunderschöner 50 cm-60cm großer Mahi Mahi (Goldmakrele) mit voller Kraft durchs Boot ! Endlich nach zwei Wochen haben wir es geschafft einen guten Fisch zu fangen und wir vermuten dass der ganze schwarm Mahi Mahi nur dadurch kam , daher wir die kleinen Meerbrassen am Boot mit Fischresten fütterten . In den drei Wochen ist mir aber folgendes aufgefallen :
- den einzigsten Räuber den ich dort beim schnorcheln gefunden Habe war ein 20 cm Hornhecht
-spinnfischen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach in der Bucht nicht 
-Top Köder Tintenfisch gefroren  
-Fischreste anfüttern
-auf Meerbrassen feedern (Futter ist eigentlich egal Paniermehl mit Vanillezucker , zucker , Weizenmehl , Haferflocken oder Müsli und Kokosraspeln hat ausgereicht ,Schleienfutter war auch ganz gut )
-den Ganzen Haken mit dem Köder bedecken und nur die Spitze darf herausgucken
-mehr Ufernah (8bis 10m tiefe) gefangen als weiter draußen
-in der Bucht kein Raubfisch, aber in einer anderen Bucht soll ein starker Hornhecht bestand sein  
-es lagen ab und zu tote Tintenfische im Wasser und  am ufer waren auch lebende Tintenfische( im sommer) zwischen den felsen



Ich hoffe euch hat der Bericht gefallen und könnt es auch mal in Mali Losinj versuchen ,-)


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

ja gefällt mir 
Dankeschön
grüßle


----------



## belgischerAngler (11. Januar 2019)

Servus! 

Ich ziehe demnächst nach Salzburg, bekanntlich nicht die Adresse Nr 1 zum Meeresangeln. Als nächstes Revier hätte ich daher mal die Küste um Pula in die Augen gefasst. Kennt hier jemand diese Ecke vom Boot aus? Ich würde wohl vor allem vom Kajak aus fischen.

Ganz naiv stelle ich mir als Hauptzielfische kleine Thunfischartige, Dentex und evlt. auch mal Bernsteinmakrelen vor. Lohnt sich die Angelei auf diese Arten dort in einem 2km Streifen um die Küste? Wenn ja, in welcher Jahreszeit kann man dort mit den Räubern rechnen?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was gemeinsam organisieren!

LG

Niklas


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2019)

belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich ziehe demnächst nach Salzburg, bekanntlich nicht die Adresse Nr 1 zum Meeresangeln. Als nächstes Revier hätte ich daher mal die Küste um Pula in die Augen gefasst. Kennt hier jemand diese Ecke vom Boot aus? Ich würde wohl vor allem vom Kajak aus fischen.
> 
> ...


Bernsteinmakrelen kommen dort nicht vor,
Ich würde die Ostseite Istriens bevorzugen , von Medulin bis Plomin Luka findest Du dort viele erfolgversprechende Buchten.
Kleinere Thunarten gibt es im Sommer nur als Makrelen (machen aber riesen Spaß). Es gib auch richtige Thune, aber da hast Du mit einem Kajak
wohl keine Chance.
Aber Brassenartige, Woba , Sepien, Calmare usw. kannst Du dort fast das ganze Jahr über fangen.


----------



## glavoc (14. Januar 2019)

belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Als nächstes Revier hätte ich daher mal die Küste um Pula in die Augen gefasst. Kennt hier jemand diese Ecke vom Boot aus? Ich würde wohl vor allem vom Kajak aus fischen.
> 
> Ganz naiv stelle ich mir als Hauptzielfische kleine Thunfischartige, Dentex und evlt. auch mal Bernsteinmakrelen vor. Lohnt sich die Angelei auf diese Arten dort in einem 2km Streifen um die Küste? Wenn ja, in welcher Jahreszeit kann man dort mit den Räubern rechnen?



Hallo Niklas,
willkommen am östlichem Mittelmeer. Immerhin hab`ich die dreifache Strecke wie du .
Istrien gilt als einer der Top Spots auf Wolfsbarsche(Brancin), Blaubarsche(Strelijka)(die großen Flussmündungen) aber auch Doraden(Orada), Zahnbrassen(Zubatac) und auch Bernsteinmakrelen(Gof), sowie auch Bonitos(Palamida), kleine Thunartige(Luc) bis hin zu großen Thunas(Tuna)…

Topzeiten sind spätes Frühjahr und der Herbst. Kommt aber immer drauf an, welche Räuber du als Target setzt...
Habe dir mal in den Klammern kroatische Fischnamen reingeschrieben. Diese jeweils mit "Ribolov" und "Istra" oder "Kvarner" in die Suchmaschine eingegeben, solltest du was finden.
Helfe auch gerne übersetzungsmässig weiter, wenn nötig 
lg


----------



## Hohensinn (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

Im Juni wird es dieses Jahr auf die Insel Cres gehen, das erste mal mit Boot. 5,4m Boot. Da kann man schon was machen.
Hauptsächlich bin ich Allround Angler, Zander, Hecht und an der Ostsee Dorsch und lachstrolling! Dafür ist reichlich Ausrüstung vorhanden. Die Frage ist, kann ich meine downriggerruten 10-20lbs mit Multirolle verwenden zum trolling am Mittelmeer? Ich möchte da jetzt hauptsächlich light tackel fischen, nix Blufin tune! 
Zudem würde mich das vertikale Angeln interessieren wie Slow Pitch Jigging. Rute ist noch nicht vorhanden, welche günstige Rute gibt es da. Hab mir folgende rute angeschaut, Savage Gear Salt 1DFR Slow Jigging ML 183cm 80-150g! Kennt die wer? Oder ist die zu schwer und es reicht auch eine 60gramm vertikal rute. 
Mein Plan wäre etwas zu schleppen und vertikal zu Angeln ( Jigging und naturköder), tiefen in dem Gebiet um Cres Stadt sind bis ca. 50m! Was mich auch interessieren würde wären calmare und Sepia, wie, wann und wo kann man die fangen.
In den Buchten etwas Spaß fischen mit meinen kleinen.

Vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Tips! 

Gruss Walter


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo Walter,
nicht gaanz meine Gegend aber bissl kann ich vielleicht helfen, bis andere auch was schreiben.
Ein gutes Buch für Bootsangler auf deutsch fürs Mittelmeer:
http://www.biggamebuch.de/product_i....html&XTCsid=df8f8fa67579ebb2aa36cd8b78a7d969
zur Slow Jig Geschichte hat Boardie afbaumgartner eine tolle pdf erstellt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-333#post-4813237
überhaupt der richtige trööt für dich^^ und die anderen Maremed Fäns…
Bissle zum Schleppen in Kroatien hab ich hier geschrieben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/tackle-frage-lachs-thunfisch.323937/

grüßle


----------



## welliwelt (20. Januar 2019)

Also als ich in Mali Lošinj war waren dort sowohl tagsüber als auch nachts im sommer  Tintenfische etc.
Hat jemand erfahrung zum angeln in Novalja ?


----------



## glavoc (25. Januar 2019)

welliwelt - wieder mit Boot?


----------



## welliwelt (26. Januar 2019)

Klar mit Boot


----------



## glavoc (28. Januar 2019)

Das ist gut, entkommst du doch damit dem Trubel und der Galama… außerdem kommst du damit auch an die Interessanten Spots 
Schau mal in die Navionics Map:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@9&key=offnGcvuzA
grüßle


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Meint ihr ich kann da ufernah Mahi Mahis fangen ? Mit leichter Ausrüstung ?


----------



## glavoc (30. Januar 2019)

mach dir mal nicht Zuviel Hoffnung...zumal im Sommer und so weit im Norden. Ufernah machts nicht leichter!


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Gibt es dort sonst irgendwelche guten speisefische die schon etwas spaß machen zu fangen ? Habe auf navionics gesehen das auf der anderen seite von Pag da wo die Bora immer herkommt sehr tiefe stellen gibt , Aber vom ufer kann ich glaub ich alles vergessen ausser die kleinen sch... Meerbrassen oder ?Und weiß jemand was ich dort vom Boot so bis 6 nautische Meilen vom Ufer fangen kann ?


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Soll ich für das Thema Angeln Rund um Novalja einen neuen Theard eröffnen ?


----------



## glavoc (30. Januar 2019)

Fische:




und:





Mit Boot haste ungleich viel mehr Möglichkeiten.
Neuen Trööt brauchste nicht aufmachen wegen mir.

Drumrum mit nem Schlauchi oder egal was für nem Boot brauchste nicht fahren, hast du doch Unterwasserberge und tolle Kanten vor der Haustür...

ah ja, Lampuge(Mahi Mahi) werden schon auch gefangen, abba draußen mit Boot, vom Ufer oft nur im Winter und nur die Kinderstube...
>Hier zieht einer erfolgreich nen Wobbler durch nen Schwarm:





Falls du den Bericht noch nicht kennst, hier ein toller Bericht mit Infos die dir auch im Mittelmeer sicher helfen werden, lesenswert ist er allemal...:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/el-dorado-mahis-vom-ufer.344352/


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Videos !! https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/angeln-in-novalja-pag-vom-boot-und-ufer.344415/
Hir habe ich ein neues Thema erstellt und wie beschwere ich eigendtlich so einen leichten Wobbler um ihn hinter dem Boot hinterher zu ziehen ?


----------



## glavoc (31. Januar 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> ...wie beschwere ich eigendtlich so einen leichten Wobbler um ihn hinter dem Boot hinterher zu ziehen ?



Das aus dem Video ist eine "Laka Panula" also auf deutsch eine "leichte Schleppleine". Den Begriff "Panula" kannste dir auch gleich merken, benennt er doch die in Kroatien wohl beliebteste und hochgradig weiterentwickelteste und damit fängigste  Methode mit Haken und Boot.
Die leichte Panula wird kaum beschwert, fängt sie doch oberflächennah, wohingegen die schwere Panula(teska Panula) auch schon mal bis knapp 1 Kilo (insgesamt) gehen kann.
Für beide traditionell mit Handleine ausgeübte Methoden gibt es auch moderne, pfiffige Abwandlungen für heutige Sportangelfischer mit Rute und Rolle... hab ich oben ja schon mal verlinkt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...-vom-boot-und-ufer.340615/page-4#post-4885832


----------



## Nidderauer (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,

sehr interessant! So eine Panula (hab ich noch nie gesehen) funktioniert doch in bezug auf die Bissausbeute mit Sicherheit besser, als z.B. ein Downrigger mit Auslöseclip. 

Darf man das überall am Mittelmeer einsetzen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es in Kroatien statt der Handangel eingesetzt werden kann?

In Deutschland würde das wohl unter "Handleine" laufen und wäre vielerorts verboten.... Hast Du zufälligerweise eine Tabelle, was man mit zunehmender Wassertiefe an Gewicht benötigt, um so einen 8 cm Wobbler auf Tiefe zu bringen? Mir ist das schon klar, dass das auch vom Köder abhängig ist und dessen Wasserwiderstand. Danke!

Grüße Sven


----------



## welliwelt (1. Februar 2019)

Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Glavoc,
> 
> sehr interessant! So eine Panula (hab ich noch nie gesehen) funktioniert doch in bezug auf die Bissausbeute mit Sicherheit besser, als z.B. ein Downrigger mit Auslöseclip.
> 
> ...



Das wäre auch meine Frage wie man es auf Tiefen von 20-30 Meter bringt und gibt es die Panula Systeme auch online zu kaufen ?


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2019)

Ihr beide macht jetzt aber ein Fass auf....hehe 

Das, oder besser die Panula ist so ein großes Thema bei uns, dass sogar Bücher nur um diese eine Technik geschrieben wurden:

https://www.ribolovnipribor.hr/english/product_7/boris-bulic-lov-panulom_4261/

https://www.knjizara-dominovic.hr/d...TESKOM-PANULOM-15.html?q=cGdcMjUxLHByXDgzMjMw

Auch findet ihr in den Weiten des "Was habt ihr gefangen in Mittelmeer"trööts eine Bauanleitung von Boardie Pasmanac.
Jedoch die Anordnung der verschiedenen Bleie, ihr Abstand, ihre Verteilung werden bestimmt von Beute, der Tiefe/Struktur, Strömung, der Dicke der Schnur und natürlich der Geschwindigkeit. Ein Einheimischer baut sie sich meist selbst, um sie besser auf seine Hausgewässer zu modifizieren.

Daneben gibt es auch käufliche. Finden kann man sie in beinahe jedem Angelladen dort unten. Allerdings ist diese klassisch gehalten und man muss sich so bewegen, dass diese ihre ideale Form im Wasser eines sehr gestreckten S bekommt..ob dass dann mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten passt, bleibt dann jedoch zu hoffen.
Hier eine für Makrelen und Co. (Laka Panula):
http://www.dtd.hr/hr/proizvod-detalji/panule-i-motovila/panula-za-skuse-102
eine für Wölfe (ebenfalls leicht):
http://www.dtd.hr/hr/proizvod-detalji/panule-i-motovila/panula-za-lubine-103
eine für Dentexe mit Wobbler:
http://www.dtd.hr/hr/proizvod-detalji/panule-i-motovila/panula-za-zubace-classic-105
sowie die älteste und traditionellste Form für KöFi auf Dentexe:
http://www.dtd.hr/hr/proizvod-detalji/panule-i-motovila/viska-panula-106
aber auch für Kalamare:
http://www.dtd.hr/hr/proizvod-detalji/panule-i-motovila/panula-za-lignje-107
sowie als Sabiki/türkische Panula mit Makrelenpaternoster und Torpedoblei:
http://www.dtd.hr/hr/proizvod-detalji/panule-i-motovila/turska-panula-sabiki-185

Ich seht, bei uns wird recht häufig mir zwei Fingern gefischt 

Wer jedoch mit Rute und Rolle unterwegs ist, benutzt meist ne Multi mit Schnell-Bleieinhänger/aushänger:
Bauanleitung:




Da dran dann das benötigte Schleppblei und gut...
denn auch so kann man selbst als Tourist abräumen:


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,

vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und Tipps. Da ist man mit so ein paar verschiedenen aufgewickelten Fertigsystemen eigentlich ziemlich schnell für so ziemlich alle Arten des Angelns gewappnet, die darüberhinaus auch noch einfach zu verstauen sind und nicht soviel Platz zur Lagerung beanspruchen. Da werde ich mich in jedem Fall noch näher mit beschäftigen und auch entsprechend eindecken, bevors das nächste mal ans MM geht. DANKE!

Grüße Sven


----------



## welliwelt (4. Februar 2019)

Das würde doch auch funktionieren wenn ich eine starke Bootsrute mit Multirolle und 0,60 Monofile Schnur habe und dann alle paar meter ein Blei befestige oder ?
Dann könnte man damit doch bestimmt auch paar Bonitos oder kleine Thunfische etc. fangen oder ?


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2019)

Ne das klappt nich und versuch es erst gar nicht (Rutenringe, Schnurführung...)
Wenn du dir nich so nen Blei Aushänger bauen magst, nimmste halt ein Gummi am Torpedoblei wie hier:





Natürlich nicht mit diesen brachialen Multirollen...sondern unterhalb von 30 lbs bei Rute und Rolle...ansonsten brauchts ne besondere Lizenz...Tune streng tabu!
Welliwelt, fuchs dich bissle rein, beschäftige dich mal mit der Suchfunktion dieses Forums und lese dich online  oder analog mehr in die Mittelmeerangelei rein. Weil aus der Ferne lässt sich dir immer nur bestenfalls allgemein erklären, konkret helfen must du dir am Ende ja doch selbst.
Fertig kaufen und einfach losangeln geht gut mit Spinnködern, oder leichtes Schleppen mit Rute und Rolle sowie Naturköderangeln z.Bsp. mit Paternostervorfach. Hat dir aber Baumi schon ausführlich erklärt, … Panula, gerade mit Handleine ist eher eine Technik für Cracks. Es lässt sich dennoch ausprobieren, warum nicht. Aber aus der Ferne, so ins Blaue hinein, kann ich dir nicht sagen, welches Schleppblei (Form und Gewicht) du für _Kunstköder_ brauchen wirst oder ob du gar keins brauchst...Die Tiefe und bei welcher Geschwindigkeit der (welcher auch immer Schleppköder) zu laufen hat sind ja von zig Faktoren abhängig... das rauszufinden, sich da reinfuchsen, ausprobieren, lernen, Erkenntnisse gewinnen...angeln kann so spannend sein und hat viel mit Köpfchen zu tun. Wie sagte unser weiser Boardie Baumi mal: Das Mittelmeer ist die Antithese zum Forellenpuff. Word!
grüßle


----------



## welliwelt (4. Februar 2019)

Darf man keine Thunfische in kroatien angeln ?Wieso funktioniert das denn nicht wenn ich die Panula Montage einfach auf eine Rute und Rolle übertrage ?


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. Februar 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Darf man keine Thunfische in kroatien angeln ?Wieso funktioniert das denn nicht wenn ich die Panula Montage einfach auf eine Rute und Rolle übertrage ?


Wie Galvoc schon gesagt hat brauchst du eine spezielle Lizenz fuer Thune.


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Darf man keine Thunfische in kroatien angeln ?
> 
> Nein! Nur wenige BigGameBoote dürfen dies und es wird scharf kontrolliert! Aber das hättest du selbst schon beim rumstöbern hier im Forum rausfinden können...
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall muss ich schmunzeln...das musste hier jetzt schon abba erklären^^ 
lg


----------



## Nacktangler (4. Februar 2019)

Oh und wenn du es geschafft hast, würde ich gerne 1-2 dieser Wundermaschinen kaufen


----------



## afbaumgartner (5. Februar 2019)

Es gibt Vorschaltbleie mit Drahtspiralen an beiden Enden. Die kann man mit dem Releasen der Schnur von der Rolle jeweils auf die Schnur montieren. Das Problem: Du musst sie während des Drills wieder runter kriegen -brauchst also zwingend nen zweiten Mann- oder aber du drillst von Hand und sammelst die Schnur im Idealfall in nem Korb.
Dann aber hättest du auch gleich ne Handhaspel nehmen können.


----------



## glavoc (5. Februar 2019)

Schaut denn so aus:
http://www.dtd.hr/en/items-details/wooden-hand-reels/coiled-lead-body-116
Wie afbaumgartner schon schrieb, wenn das Blei dann am Boot ist, wickelt der eine es ab, während der zweite kurzzeitig den Fisch weiter drillt...auf Spannung achten, vor allem beim wiederaufnehmen mit Rute und Rolle(nachdem natürlich das Spiralschleppblei  vom Kumpel von der Hauptleine abgewickelt/entfernt wurde...
Danke Baumi!
grüßle


----------



## welliwelt (7. Februar 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ne das klappt nich und versuch es erst gar nicht (Rutenringe, Schnurführung...)
> Wenn du dir nich so nen Blei Aushänger bauen magst, nimmste halt ein Gummi am Torpedoblei wie hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für eure Antworten ich war nur durch den Satz etwas verwirrt !


----------



## welliwelt (27. Juni 2019)

Hi ,
kann  mir jemand sagen ob es in Novalja (Pag) einen Angelshop gibt der auch lebendköder verkauft wie z.B Seeringelwürmer oder Bibi Würmer?
denn das fehlt in Mali Losinj dort gab es nur getrocknete Seeringelwürmer und natürlich Tintenfisch beim Supermarkt .Der Tintenfisch ist zwar sehr gut aber ich habe in Spanien vor allem auf große Fische gute Erfahrungen mit den Viehchern .


----------



## glavoc (28. Juni 2019)

Lokale Fischer bieten bzw. fangen ständig welche... frag mal deine Vermieter, ob sie denn in diese Richtung was wüssten...
Geliefert wird es dir dann meistens in einer gr. Plastikflasche mit Meerwasser^^

lg


----------



## domar (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich mal sehr gerne in diesen Thread mit ein, da ich selbst in vier Wochen nach Kroatien fahre. Die Region wird rund um Zadar, bzw. primär auf der Inselkette um Ugljan und Pašman (Ždrelac, Kukljica, etc.) sein.
Von meiner Seite werde ich in erster Linie vom Ufer aus angeln, da ich Stand heute und von DE aus gesehen, kein Zugriff auf ein Boot haben werde. Evtl. haben Bekannte/Nachbarn vor Ort eines zum ausleihen. Daher: Ist vielleicht jemand in der Nähe zum Treffen und evtl. mal gemeinsamen raus fahren dort? Ich selbst werde vom 16. - 30. August (2019) dort sein. Wäre doch mal was.

Ansonsten hatte ich selbst schon mal einen eigenen Thread eröffnet gehabt und einige Dinge abgefragt. Das ist allerdings auch schon 7-9 Jahre her. Daher nun dieses Thema.
Leider komme ich hier in DE kaum bis gar nicht zum Angeln. Daher tobe ich mich dazu meist in den Urlauben am Meer aus und bin dementsprechend auch raus aus dem Know How, etc.

Somit wäre ich euch sehr verbunden, ein paar Tipps fürs Grundlegende zu bekommen. Das wären beispielsweise:

- Welchen Rutentyp empfehlt ihr für eine Grundmontage vom Ufer aus? Wurfgewicht war früher immer so um die 30-40 g. Mein EQ ist ziemlich "im Eimer", daher werde ich neu investieren und das soll möglichst gezielt sein. Dazu auch die Frage der Rolle und der Schnurvariante.

- Welche Spinnrute könnt ihr für das Spinnen, etc. von Felsen, Häfen, etc. aus empfehlen? Dazu auch hier die dazugehörige Rollen- und Schnurfrage.
- Welche Köder (mit Gewicht) sind zu empfehlen? Zum Beispiel auf Wolfschbarsch.

- Zu guter letzt noch eine mögliche Option für das Fischen vom Boot aus auf die etwas größeren Kaliber. Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Fangmethode?

Das sind aktuell die Fragen, die mich am meisten beschäftigen. Also das Equipment an sich.
Wäre cool, wenn zur der Zeit sonst noch jemand in der Nähe vor Ort ist und Lust auf gemeinsames Angeln hätte. Ich selbst bin diesmal mit dem eigenen Auto vor Ort, also auch etwas flexibel was den Ort betrifft. Sollte aber in der Region um die Inselkette sein.

Achso, noch etwas: Gibt es empfehlenswerte Handschuhe, die sicher gegen die Petermännchen schützen? Davon hatte ich in der Vergangenheit immer mehr am Haken als mit lieb war.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo domar,

.. in vier Wochen nach Kroatien fahre. Die Region wird rund um Zadar, bzw. primär auf der Inselkette um Ugljan und Pašman (Ždrelac, Kukljica, etc.) sein.

Sehr schön, ich kenne die Gegend!

Von meiner Seite werde ich in erster Linie vom Ufer aus angeln, da ich Stand heute und von DE aus gesehen, kein Zugriff auf ein Boot haben werde. Evtl. haben Bekannte/Nachbarn vor Ort eines zum ausleihen. Daher: Ist vielleicht jemand in der Nähe zum Treffen und evtl. mal gemeinsamen raus fahren dort? Ich selbst werde vom 16. - 30. August (2019) dort sein. Wäre doch mal was.

Da verpassen wir uns.. leider! Uferangeln passt da aber auch! Ždrelac ist ein guter Spot, viele Fische müssen da durch..

Ansonsten hatte ich selbst schon mal einen eigenen Thread eröffnet gehabt und einige Dinge abgefragt. Das ist allerdings auch schon 7-9 Jahre her. Daher nun dieses Thema.
Leider komme ich hier in DE kaum bis gar nicht zum Angeln. Daher tobe ich mich dazu meist in den Urlauben am Meer aus und bin dementsprechend auch raus aus dem Know How, etc.

Keine Sorge, habe auch den weit größeren Teil meines Daseins ohne Fischereischein existieren können  ^^

- Welchen Rutentyp empfehlt ihr für eine Grundmontage vom Ufer aus? Wurfgewicht war früher immer so um die 30-40 g. Mein EQ ist ziemlich "im Eimer", daher werde ich neu investieren und das soll möglichst gezielt sein. Dazu auch die Frage der Rolle und der Schnurvariante.

Kommt auf dein bevorzugtes Packmaß an, ob Steck oder Teleskoprute... so um sie 150 g WG und um die 4 m lang.

- Welche Spinnrute könnt ihr für das Spinnen, etc. von Felsen, Häfen, etc. aus empfehlen? Dazu auch hier die dazugehörige Rollen- und Schnurfrage.
- Welche Köder (mit Gewicht) sind zu empfehlen? Zum Beispiel auf Wolfschbarsch.

ca. 3000ender Größe mit hoher Übersetzung (85-100 cm Schnureinzug) und nicht zuuu schwer. Dazu eine 2,7-3m lange Mediumlight Rute mit Spitzenbetonter Aktion zwischen 5,6,7,8-23,25,27-30g WG. Topwater Stickbaits von 6cm bis 10cm sowie 7-20g und 1,2 Popper in etwa gleicher Größe und Gewicht
Ein, zwei längl. schlanke Twitchbaits sowie 2,3 Casting Jigs, eventuell noch paar kleine Gummifische mit leichtem Jigkopf - fertich!

- Zu guter letzt noch eine mögliche Option für das Fischen vom Boot aus auf die etwas größeren Kaliber. Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Fangmethode?

Ups, steht doch hier im Thread so viel.. was willst du genauer wissen?

Achso, noch etwas: Gibt es empfehlenswerte Handschuhe, die sicher gegen die Petermännchen schützen? Davon hatte ich in der Vergangenheit immer mehr am Haken als mit lieb war.

Grillzange, lange Arterienklemme, längere Lösezange etc.pp. Handschuhen traue ich da nicht ^^

lg


----------



## domar (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo glavoc,

besten Dank für die Tipps, speziell für die Spinnrute. Ehrlich gesagt ist das aber gar nicht mein Gebiet, somit muss ich mir tatsächlich erst einmal ein paar Beispielmontagen mit den mir teils neuen Begrifflichkeiten raussuchen. Bei mir lief und läuft das Angeln bislang recht einseitig mit einer klassischen Grundmontage ab. Aber ich lese mich rein, möchte das gerne mal ausprobieren und tiefer in die Thematik einsteigen. Könnte eine fängige Methode unter der Brückendurchfahrt zwischen Ždrelac und Kukljica sein. Da ist immer gut Strömung wo sich ein paar Räuber tümmeln könnten.
Vom Packmaß bin ich diesmal sehr flexibel, da mit einem Kombi unterwegs.

Aus Deiner Beschreibung für die Grundmontage vom Ufer aus lese ich eine Brandungsrute heraus. Hier wäre 150g ebenfalls Neuland, da ich es bislang meistens so um die 30-40g geangelt habe. Aber da wage ich mich nun mal dran. Eine entsprechende Brandungsrute-/Rolle wäre vorhanden.

Zwecks des Bootsangelns schaue ich nochmal den Thread durch.

Der Tipp mit der Grillzange liest sich tatsächlich interessant und auch einleuchtend. Nehme ich mit auf. Danke!

Kannst Du evtl. noch etwas zu den lokalen Preisen in den Angelgeschäften im Vergleich zu Deutschland sagen? Lohnt sich der Kauf vor Ort, oder eher vorab soweit alles in Deutschland besorgen? Speziell das Zubehör wie Blei, Haken etc. wäre interessant.
In Zadar kannte ich früher mal ein Geschäft am Hafen gegenüber der Altstadt, wo früher die Fähren eingefahren sind. Weiß nicht, ob dieser noch existiert.
Kennst Du diesen oder alternative Geschäfte?

Danke Dir!


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo domar,

Zitat:"Aus Deiner Beschreibung für die Grundmontage vom Ufer aus lese ich eine Brandungsrute heraus. Hier wäre 150g ebenfalls Neuland, da ich es bislang meistens so um die 30-40g geangelt habe. Aber da wage ich mich nun mal dran. *Eine entsprechende Brandungsrute-/Rolle wäre vorhanden*.
"
 Das ist doch bestens  Geschrieben habe ich >150g WG weil du damit einfach breiter aufgestellt bist. Gibt auch Stellen mit stärkerer Strömung oder wo du massiver fischen, oder es mal weit und flach ist. Und für den Nahbereich wirfst du, denke ich die 30, 40 g eh.

Tacklepreise im Vergleich D/HR ? Also, Rollen sind definitiv hier zu Schnapperpreisen günstiger, gleiches gilt für die Angelprodukte mit hohen Verkaufszahlen hierzulande. Was günstiger oder gleichteuer wie hierzulande ist, sind Produkte zum Meeresangeln, speziell was wir Mittelmeerangler benötigen... vieles davon gibt es hierzulande nicht oder ist nur per Import zu  besorgen. So bekomme ich Hayabusa, YGK, MajorCraft, Maria, YoZuri, Duel usw.usf. dort vor Ort. Den Laden gegenüber der Personenfähren (über die Brücke) gibt es immer noch. Udica heißt er und der Inhaber ein WM 
Zwischen Busbahnhof und Hafen findest du gleich beim Konzum Mickeli und weit draussen noch Nevico und Pescatore. Bleie, Haken, Wirbel und Kleinteile sind günstig, und die Auswahl sehr gut.


----------



## Bertone (18. Juli 2019)

Was Du, als Uferangler, ebenfalls unbedingt! benötigst sind Schwimmflossen und Taucherbrille mit Schnorchel.
Du bist dort in einer Gegend in welcher vielerorts 30-40 m Wassertiefe und mehr mit Mischgrund Sand/Fels fast vor deiner Nase liegen, allerdings ohne schwere Ausrüstung - Brandungskram -  nicht erreichbar sind, und zudem den Nachteil haben, dass Du mit der Brandungsrute nie weißt ob dein Köder im Fels oder auf einem lauschigen Sandfleck, für Jederfisch gut sichtbar, liegt. 
Erst gehst bei dem sehr klaren Wasser dort eine Runde Schnorcheln und suchst Tiefe ab 25m (merkst daran, dass sich ein Gefühl des Fliegens einstellt) mit vorzugsweise Mischgrund.
Danach holst ein paar Köderfische/Tintenfische und hängst sie an, Stücke davon gehen auch. Anschließend schwimmst raus und lässt die Grundmontage auf eine Sandfläche zwischen Felsformationen absinken, das geht auf diese Weise punktgenau. Damit hast dort sogar gute Chancen auch auf Dentex, keine Kapitalen, aber bis 65-70 cm ist möglich.
Diese Methode, zwischenzeitlich vielfach bestätigt, ist ein Zufallsprodukt aus einem Urlaub in dieser Gegend Anfang der 80er, weil ich damals nur eine 50g Teleskoprute dabei hatte und zu allem Überfluss vom Meeresangeln so gar keine Ahnung waren meine Erfolge zuerst extrem bescheiden, bis ich beim Schnorcheln auf diesen Gedanken kam und den ausprobierte. Damit habe ich dann u.a. meine ersten Dentex gefangen, ohne überhaupt genau zu wissen welche Fischart ich vor mir hatte, das stellte sich erst später heraus nachdem ich zuhause diverse Lexika bemüht hatte.
Noch ein Vorteil: so gut wie keine Hänger.

Nachteil: aktives Fischen sieht anders aus. Mit anderen Worten. man versenkt die Montage und  lässt sie liegen und kümmert sich um Frau und Kind, geht nebenbei vor Ort einen heben, oder halt solange bis man keine Lust mehr hat, vorausgesetzt die Unterwasserwelt hat nicht doch andere Pläne.


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2019)

@Bertone  - ja, diese Methode kenne ich auch. Haben wir oft als Steppkes schon mit unseren Handleinen veranstaltet. BTW - fürs Doradenangeln muss man auch oft gar nicht so tief.
Sogar Profis fischen so^^


----------



## Bertone (18. Juli 2019)

Ja, hätte mich gewundert, wenn auf diese Methode nicht lange vor mir schon andere gekommen wären. Mir fiel damals nur auf, dass Einheimische, die gerade in der Nähe waren ganz verwundert waren über die Dentex, die dieser ahnungslose junge Kerl an der Angel hatte, dabei wurde mir auch klar, dass es sich wohl um geschätzte Fische handeln musste. Das ist mir bis heute in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## domar (18. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, Bertone! Werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.
Reicht dazu eine ganz normale Grundmontage, oder sollte man noch etwas spezielles beachten? Den Köder direkt auf Grund anbieten, oder etwas höher?
Welche Hakengröße (evtl. sogar Typ) ist zu bevorzugen?

@glavoc
Super, dann schaue ich für den Kleinkram primär vor Ort vorbei und schaue, dass ich hier in DE vor allem die Basics, wie die Rute, etc. besorge.


glavoc schrieb:


> Udica heißt er und der Inhaber ein WM


 Wofür steht WM?


----------



## glavoc (19. Juli 2019)

na Weltmeister (WM). Als Spinkombos fische ich die leider nicht mehr erhältliche Shimano Yasei Red DropShot in 2,7m und 7-28g (60€) sowie seit neuestem eine chinesische MajorCraft  902L 7-23g (unten gekauft ca. 80€). Habe mir hier übers Board noch eine Shimano Stradic 2500 FK gekauft, passt für mich. Glaube sogar, dass er noch welche zum Verkauf hat.
lg
ps Guck dir eh den Flohmarkt hier an- habe hier so manchen Schnapper gemacht & es nie bereut!
Edit - Grundmontage - kauf dir hier günstig auch paar Tiroler Hölzl. Diese sind weniger Hänger-gefährdet. Gerne nehme ich Circle Hooks fürs Ansitzangeln. Achte beim Montieren, wie du diese zu binden hast:






Also so:






Dann halt nicht anschlagen  - falls du so angeln willst.


----------



## Bertone (19. Juli 2019)

Ich benutze dazu meist eine meiner Hechtruten, 2,8 m, mit 40-80g, oder eine Lachsrute mit 3,35m und 50-100g (glaube ich, ist eine Daiwa aus Mitte 90er und ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wie die heißt und welches WG die nun wirklich hat, müsste ich mal messen, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt schnurz) und je nach Strömung 30 bis 60g Blei (wenn mehr Blei nötig fische ich so nicht, will den Fisch im Drill spüren und nicht als menschlicher Kran arbeiten) an einer simplen Grundmontage mit Anti-Tangle damit das auf dem Weg nach unten nicht vertüdelt. Haken sind meist 1/0 bis 3/0 , hängt von Köder und seiner Größe ab, Hakenform spielt ebenfalls nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil keine Belastung auf den Köder kommt, entweder ziehst mit Ködernadel auf, oder führst 2-3mal durch. Vorfach hatte ich in meinen ahnungslosen Jugendjahren als 50cm Stahl, um die 10kg, an 30er Mono, das ging auch - später dann 40-50er, was halt gerade zur Hand war, einer relativ harten Mono, ca. 1m, und weiterhin 30er Mono als Hauptschnur, ich benutze kein FC, weil ich Fluor nicht mag. Damit macht eine ordentliche Dorade oder eine Dentex richtig Rabatz im Drill.
Ach ja, Köder liegt bei mir immer direkt auf Grund, das Wasser ist so sichtig, der Fisch sieht den so oder so, außerdem verdriftet die Montage dann umso weniger.


----------



## domar (27. Juli 2019)

Nochmals danke für all die nachgereichten Tipps. Ich stecke derzeit noch in der Vorbereitungsphase, werde dann später berichten was alles mit kommt.

Andere Frage, zum Lizenzkauf. In der Vergangenheit hatte mir jeder Einheimische gesagt gehabt, dass vom Ufer aus keine Lizenz benötigt wird, bzw. dass dies wohl geduldet ist. Ich selbst wurde in der Vergangenheit auch noch nie angesprochen etc. als die (Wasserschutz-) Polizei vorbei gefahren oder gelaufen ist. Kann man sich darauf immer noch verlassen?

Vom Boot aus - sofern ich die Möglichkeit bekomme - würde ich natürlich eine entsprechende Lizenz erwerben. Da ich aber noch nicht weiß, ob ich überhaupt die Möglichkeit habe und dann auch nicht direkt die betreffenden Tage im Voraus weiß, ist ein Vorab-Erwerb in Zadar sehr schwierig. Auch weil ich nach der Ankunft primär auf der Insel bin.

Daher bin ich nun auf den Online-Kauf der entsprechenden Lizenzen gestoßen: https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=5010
Weiß hier vielleicht zufällig jemand, ob dazu ein Nachweis auf dem Smartphone ausreicht? Ein Drucker wäre vor Ort nämlich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## pateifel83 (27. Juli 2019)

Bekommst eine E-mail mit der Karte. Die zeigst mitn Handy vor. Das reicht.


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

Hi,
Ich habe nochmal eine frage offen da ich jetzt In Novalja bin und mir diese frage keiner (nichtmal im Hafenamt) beantworten kann.
Ist das angeln bis einschließlich 14  Jahre ohne  Schein erlaubt oder braucht man mit 14 schon eine Karte ?
Danke schonmal im vorraus !


----------



## glavoc (30. Juli 2019)

laut Text steht da: "..mogu obavljati osobe mlađe od 14 godina .." auf deutsch - jünger als 14 Jahre mit einer Angelrute/Handleine frei. Ab 14 mit Lizenz  ..

dir lg und eine gute Zeit auf Pag & viel Petri.


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

kann jemand mir sagen wieviel so eine lizens für drei wochen kostet ?
Ich verstehe das nämlich nicht wirklich auf der internetseite .


----------



## pulpot (30. Juli 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> kann jemand mir sagen wieviel so eine lizens für drei wochen kostet ?
> Ich verstehe das nämlich nicht wirklich auf der internetseite .



Da musst du 3 Einzelwochen kaufen (3 mal den Kaufprozess von vorne beginnen), also 3x 300 HRK


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

300 Kuna pro woche ist aber echt verdammt viel geld . Da soll mir nochmal jemand sagen Deutschland ist teuer


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

Und wo ist der Unterschied zu der Freizeitangellizens und der Sportfischerlizens ?


----------



## pulpot (30. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe nur die "Recreational fisheries at sea license", die hatte ich genommen. Ja wird immer teurer (für Ausländer), vor 2 Jahren gab es noch eine Monatslizens für 700 HRK.


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

Sind die Jahreslizensen für minderjährige bis 18 oder auch nur für unter 14 Jahren ?


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

Und dann habe ich noch das Problem das ich auf der grenze von zwei zonen bin


----------



## pulpot (30. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube die gibt es nur für fresh water, also Süßwasser, soweit ich sehe.


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

Ok .danke
Kroatien hat nächstes jahr einen urlauber weniger


----------



## welliwelt (30. Juli 2019)

Da ich auf der grenze von zone E6 zu E7 bin muss ich mich jetzt ganz pingelich für eine.zone entscheiden und darf 50 meter weiter nichtmehr angeln oder darf ich mit der karte trotzdem in allen zonen angeln ?


----------



## domar (30. Juli 2019)

Die Angabe der Zone ist optional und dient wohl nur zu statistischen Zwecken:
"This data is not required. The data is used solely for the purpose of collecting statistical data."

Interessanter fände ich, ob vom Ufer auch eine Lizenz nötig ist, oder diese für die Fischerei auf dem Wasser, sprich Boot gelten..?


----------



## glavoc (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo Urlauber,



welliwelt schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Unterschied zu der Freizeitangellizens und der Sportfischerlizens ?



Im Prinzip brauchst du die Sportlizenz für Harpunieren, Wettbewerbe bei Meisterschaften etc. Damit bist du dann an einen der dortigen Vereine angeschlossen. Für dich ändert sich also (fast) nichts.



welliwelt schrieb:


> Sind die Jahreslizensen für minderjährige bis 18 oder auch nur für unter 14 Jahren ?



Unter 14 ist überhaupt keine Lizenz notwendig!



welliwelt schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich noch das Problem das ich auf der grenze von zwei zonen bin



Das ist völlig egal. Du darfst in der gesamten Kroatischen Küste fischen (NP mal aussen vor-). Wie oben schon richtig bemerkt, dient dies nur der Datenerhebung.



welliwelt schrieb:


> Da ich auf der grenze von zone E6 zu E7 bin muss ich mich jetzt ganz pingelich für eine.zone entscheiden und darf 50 meter weiter nichtmehr angeln oder darf ich mit der karte trotzdem in allen zonen angeln ?



Wie geschrieben völlig wuppe..

Grundsätzlich werden Uferangler nicht sooo sehr kontrolliert. Zum Beispiel wurde ich bisher nie kontrolliert (Insel). Allgemein kann man sagen, dass die Kontrollen je weiter südlich, desto weniger werden. Zudem hat mensch als Tourist auch einen Gastbonus. Muss ein jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Auf dem Meer ist das Risiko natürlich weit größer.

lg und viel Petri wünsche ich euch!


----------



## welliwelt (31. Juli 2019)

Hi danke für eure ausführlichen Antworten !
Ich gebe zu ich habe gestern morgen auch schon ohne lizens vom ufer geangelt . Ich habe an einem wilden strand ausserhalb der Badezone gefischt da mir die mitarbeiter vom Campingplatz mir sagen auf dem Camping ist das angeln tag und nachts verboten ich darf aber ausserhalb der Badezone angeln. Plötzlich wurde ich von einer Frau am wilden strand angesprochen dass ich hier nicht angeln darf da es für schwimmer gefährlich sei. Nachdem ich ihr versucht habe zu erklären dass der schwimmerberreich nur 10 Meter weiter ist und der berreich mit bojen gekennzeichnet ist drohte sie mir sofort die polizei zu rufen und dann habe ich mir gedacht dass es nicht so gut ist wenn die polizei kommt und ich keine lizens besitze schwimmer .Dann kaufe ich mir im Dezember die Jahreslizens für minderjährige dann bin ich auf der sicheren seite


----------



## felix26 (26. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war ab Ende Mai gute drei Wochen auf der Insel Rab.

Unser Boot war mit von der Partie, in erster Linie war jedoch Familienurlaub angesagt. Geangelt habe ich also entweder früh morgens vom Boot oder spät abends vom Steg.

Vom Boot gab es beim Grundangeln verschiedene Brassenarten sowie Petermännchenund beim Spinnfischen einige Makrelen.

Vom Ufer gab es auch verschiene Brassenarten, Petermännchen überwiegend auf Tintenfisch und Meeräschen auf Brot.

Es gab regelmäßig frischen Fisch, zwar keine Riesen aber alle sehr lecker  . 
Geangelt habe ich überwiegend mit feinen Montagen, als Vorfach meistens 20 er FC.

Ich habe mir im Angelgeschäft die entsprechende Lizenz besorgt.

Toll war, dass wir zwei Mal Delphine gesehen haben, da wurde angeln ausnahmsweise mal zweitrangig.

Grüße, mit Vorfreude auf die nächsten Kroatientripps

und natütlich Petri!


----------



## domar (26. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir ein kleiner Zwischenstand... Angeln konnte und werde ich dieses Jahre auch weiterhin nur vom Ufer aus. Ein Boot steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung. Eine kleine "Nussschale" ohne Motor ist mir zu unsicher.

Mit der Spinnrute und entsprechenden Wobblern, etc. (Topwater, sinkend, Gummifische) beißt hier gar nichts. Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt. Im Kanal und in den Algen am Uferbereich sollten sich zumindest kleinere Räuber tümmeln. Nun ja...

Daher habe ich es bislang primär mit einer Grundmontage probiert. Hiermit ließen sich in den ersten beiden Tagen drei schöne Doraden überlisten. Ansonsten viele kleinere Brassen, die direkt den Weg zurück fanden.
Überraschenderweise war bislang nur ein Petermännchen im Haken, das kenne ich doch auch deutlich anders (mehr Bisse). Außerdem hatte ich gestern erstmals einen Drachenkopf am Haken. Beeindruckendes Tier mit einem ganz schön großen Maul.

Mal schauen ob ich noch weiter angle. Ohne Boot macht es vom Ufer aus nur bedingt Spaß.

Viele Grüße aus Ždrelac


----------



## welliwelt (27. August 2019)

Hi,
Ich bin   leider schon aUS dem Urlaub zurück .
Ich habe gerade nicht viel zeit deshalb schreibe ich jetzt nur kurz wie es so war.

-Angel Lizenzen werden in Novalja nicht ausgestellt diese mUSS man sich immer ein tag vorher online kaufen.

-Rute: Ich habe zwar mit einer 3lbs Karpfenrute gefischt aber eine lange Brandungsrute wäre besser .

-Rolle :am besten  eine Rolle die bei einer Kurbelumdrehung viel Schnur einzieht

-Schnur : Geflochtene Schnur und ein fluro Carbon Vorfach (Obwohl Doraden nicht sehr Vorfach scheu sind)

-Montage : Laufbleimontage 100g Blei 50cm dahinter trotzdem  einen Stopper das der Fisch erstmal nichts merkt und sich dann selbst hakt .
Haken Größe:  8er bis 1er Haken .
Köder Tintenfisch ringe aus dem Supermarkt mit etwas baut elastik .

Angeln auf dem Camping Strasko ist verboten.

Die Delfine sah man abends direkt an der Schwimmerinnen .

Ich konnte schicke Doraden von 27.5cm .überlisten .

Kollegen waren mit einem Angelguide und Panula unterwegs und haben schicke 20 Makrelen gefangen .

Mit spinnködern vom Ufer kaum etwas gefangen.
Tagsüber beim Schorchen leider nur Hornhechte gesehen und die nichtmal gefangen

Wichtig ist egal ob Fisch dran ist oder nicht KURBELT UM EUER LEBEN !oder in dem Fall um eure Montage !Die Rute sollten dabei senkrecht sein so dass ihr keinen Hänger habt  . War einmal vom Boot schleppen mit 25lbs Ausrüstung leider kein biss .
Angelgeschäfte gibt es einen in Pag der aber nich so tolle Öffnungszeiten irgendwie von 9 bis 13 uhr und von 19 bis 22 Uhr.
In novalja gibt es den laden Hier mit einer kleinen Angeltheke

Die beste Zeit war Sonnenuntergang . DAnachronismus in drei woChen nur ein Biss der Fisch schaffte meine kompleite Rute zu krümmen aber leider verlor ich ihn im drill.


----------



## domar (28. August 2019)

Ich war heute Nacht nochmal etwas vom Steg aus angeln und hatte nachfolgenden Kandidaten an der Grundmontage am Haken...





Weiß jemand, was das genau ist? Scorpionsfisch?
Habe leider auf die Schnelle nur dieses eine Foto von der Seite gemacht. Auffällig waren die großen Augen, aber das kleinere Maul im Vergleich zum Drachenkopf. Auch waren die Seitenflossen flügelartig.


----------



## welliwelt (28. August 2019)

Hi,

Ich habe mal im Internet etwas recherchiert und folgendes herausgefunden.
Der Drachenkopf zählt zu der Familie der Scorpionsfische .Vom aussehen her kannst du dir sicher sein dass es eine Art aus dieser Familie ist da es rund 20 ScorpionsfischArten gibt darunter halt auch der große rote drachenkopf .  Also ich würde  ihn auf jedenfalls nicht anfassen


----------



## domar (28. August 2019)

Danke Dir, welliwelt. Ich habe nun auch nochmal etwas recherchiert.

Denke es handelt sich um den kleinen Drachenkopf (Scorpaena notata). Die Strukturen am Körper, wie auch die Merkmale der flügelartigen Flossen und der Kopf passen ganz gut.

https://www.fischlexikon.eu/mobile/fische-suchen.php?fisch_id=0000001039

Abgehakt wurde er mit der Grillzange, was hier aus dem forum ein super Tipp war. Man hat den Fisch fest unter Kontrolle und kann sauber und gefahrlos abhaken.


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Ich fliege nächste Woche für zwei Wochen nach Kroatien, genauer gesagt nach Zadar. Letztes Jahr war ich in Frankreich das erste mal am Mittelmeer angeln (siehe mein Bericht dort bei "Was habt Ihr gefangen..." von heute) aber die kurzen Zeiten, die ich neben der Familie am Wasser war, ging kein Fisch an den Haken. Ziel wäre es eine Brasse oder irgendwas für den Grill oder im allerbesten Fall einen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen.  Ich hoffe ich habe in Zadar mehr Glück und werde mich die nächsten Tage hier einlesen. Ich werde meine Daiwa Lexa Travel Spin 2,4m 15-40 g Wurfgewicht und eine Penn Firce 3000 mit geflochtener Schur und Fluocarbonvorfach mitnehmen. Als Kunstköder habe ich verschiedene Meerforellenköder dabei. Wenn jemand noch den ultimativen Tipp hat, welchen Köder ich unbedingt noch kaufen muss oder welchen Spot ich nicht verpassen sollte, dann gerne her damit. Ansonsten melde ich mich nach dem Lesen des Threads nochmal.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, kann ich die Angelerlaubnis online beantragen.

Gruß

Tomas


----------



## welliwelt (6. September 2019)

Hi ,

Ich habe zwar mit Kunstköder nichts gefangen ,aber meine Freunde waren mit einem Guide auf dem Boot schleppen und ich habe mit anderen anglern gesprochen die schon schöne fische beim spinnen auf Pag und nahe zadar gefangen haben  . Nimm weiße wobbler ! Die sollen sehr  gut sein auf verschiedene raubfische und nimm speedjigs die sardienen ähneln . Falls du ein Boot oder belly  boot hast suche die raubfische (das siehst du wenn friedfische springen)und füher die speedjigs in 3 bis 8 Meter tiefe


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ich habe zwar mit Kunstköder nichts gefangen ,aber meine Freunde waren mit einem Guide auf dem Boot schleppen...



Dank Dir. Ich werde nur von Land aus angeln. Machen diese speedjigs da überhaupt Sinn? Wir werden fliegen, da darf ich es an Ausrüstung nicht übertreiben. Es muss Platz für das Buddelzeug meines Sohnes bleiben

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. September 2019)

Bislang dachte ich an mein Küsten- und Meerforellenzeug und an Naturködern die man vor Ort findet.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## domar (6. September 2019)

Ich hatte auch viele Kunstköder dabei, letztlich aber fast ausschließlich mit Naturködern geangelt. Meistens auf der Grundmontage.

Am fängigsten waren definitiv die Muscheln, die im flachen Wasser an den Steinen "hängen" und nur mit einem Messer o.ä. zu lösen sind, weil diese sich an den Steinen fest saugen. Weiß den genauen Namen nicht. Diese werden mit dem Messer ausgekratzt, halten sicher und fest am Haken, da festes Fleisch und sorgen für sehr rasche Bisse.

Auch gut waren die kleinen (frischen) Kalmare. Beim örtlichen Fischhändler habe ich mir ab und zu zwei Hände voll für lediglich rund 15 Kuna, also ca. 2 EUR mitgenommen. Genau wie die Muscheln bleiben diese fest am Haken und sind ebenfalls sehr fängig.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tomasz (7. September 2019)

Du meinst sicher Napfschnecken. An die hatte ich auch gedacht. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## domar (7. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Napfschnecken. An die hatte ich auch gedacht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Genau diese meinte ich, ja. Danke für die Aufklärung. Ist mir nun neu, dass es gar keine Muscheln sind. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## pulpot (9. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Dank Dir. Ich werde nur von Land aus angeln. Machen diese speedjigs da überhaupt Sinn? Wir werden fliegen, da darf ich es an Ausrüstung nicht übertreiben. Es muss Platz für das Buddelzeug meines Sohnes bleiben
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Wenn Du gewillt bist sehr früh aufzustehen (im noch voll dunkelem anzufangen), dann macht das auf jeden Fall Sinn, sobald Du aber die Sonne siehst, kannst von Land aus in der Regel aufhören. Also eine Kopflampe mitnehmen und eine möglichst tiefe Stelle wählen. Speed jigs um die 6 cm (~20g) sind super.


----------



## Tomasz (9. September 2019)

domar schrieb:


> Genau diese meinte ich, ja. Danke für die Aufklärung. Ist mir nun neu, dass es gar keine Muscheln sind. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.



Hier der Wiki-Link dazu: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeine_Napfschnecke

Muscheln sind meines Wissens immer zweischalig. Aber am Ende ist es auch egal, Hauptsache die Fische haben sie zum fressen gern. Daher Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (9. September 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Wenn Du gewillt bist sehr früh aufzustehen (im noch voll dunkelem anzufangen), dann macht das auf jeden Fall Sinn, sobald Du aber die Sonne siehst, kannst von Land aus in der Regel aufhören. Also eine Kopflampe mitnehmen und eine möglichst tiefe Stelle wählen. Speed jigs um die 6 cm (~20g) sind super.



Oh da hat es wohl den Falschen erwischt. Ich bin bekennender Spätaufsteher. Das ist angesichts eines dreijährigen Sohnes ohnehin schon schwer genug. Daher wollte ich meine Angelausflüge in den späten Abend legen (mit Kopflampe natürlich).
Wie führe ich denn diese Speedjigs?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. September 2019)

Hi Tomasz.
Schau mal hier:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. September 2019)

Falsches Video 
Hier sieht man mehr von der Führung:


----------



## Tomasz (9. September 2019)

Das sieht so aus, als würde man unkontrolliert pilken und den Fisch dadurch reizen, dass der Kunstköder einen verletzten Fisch imitiert, indem der Köder flatternd sinkt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat man dabei nicht immer Kontakt an der gestrafften Schnur, sondern ist diese  zwischendurch lose. Das müsste doch auch mit schweren Küstenblinkern gehen oder? Ich werde aber versuchen mir diese Jigs auch noch zu besorgen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## pulpot (10. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Oh da hat es wohl den Falschen erwischt. Ich bin bekennender Spätaufsteher. Das ist angesichts eines dreijährigen Sohnes ohnehin schon schwer genug. Daher wollte ich meine Angelausflüge in den späten Abend legen (mit Kopflampe natürlich).
> Wie führe ich denn diese Speedjigs?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Meine Erfahrung in Kroatien ist, Spinnangelei nur am frühen Morgen, abends gibt es maximal 1-2 Bisse und mit Glück vielleicht einen Fisch, während man früh vor/während dem Hellwerden Biss auf Biss haben kann. Alles an der selben Stelle mit denselben Ködern. Abends sind Naturköder besser (die Fische allerdings auch kleiner).

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-395#post-4948853
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ilt-es-bitte-mit.220937/page-394#post-4948573


----------



## mfgrolf (12. September 2019)

Ich hab im Sommer zu jeder Tageszeit Fisch am Haken gehabt. Fast ausschliesslich mit solchen Jigs gefischt und von Dentex über Schriftbarsche bis Hornhecht war da alles vertreten.
Wolfsbarsche wollen die Dinger nicht wirklich aber hey, Fisch.


----------



## mfgrolf (12. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus, als würde man unkontrolliert pilken und den Fisch dadurch reizen, dass der Kunstköder einen verletzten Fisch imitiert, indem der Köder flatternd sinkt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat man dabei nicht immer Kontakt an der gestrafften Schnur, sondern ist diese  zwischendurch lose. Das müsste doch auch mit schweren Küstenblinkern gehen oder? Ich werde aber versuchen mir diese Jigs auch noch zu besorgen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



So ungefähr.

Such dir Stellen wo du vom Ufer tiefere Bereiche erreichen kannst.
Rausfeuern, auf den Grund absinken lassen und dann schnell anjiggen. Paar Kurbelumdrehungen reinholen und wieder von vorn.
Die Bisse kommen gerne beim anjiggen oder absinken.
Man kann die Dinger eigentlich nicht falsch führen, einfach Einkurbeln geht auch.
Du kannst damit alle Wasserschichten erreichen und solange die flott durchs Wasser gezogen werden funktionieren die auch.

Der Typ aus dem Video ist Markos Vidalis, der hat auf YT auch ein nettes Video der verschiedenen Führungsarten beim shorejigging, da wird's evtl etwas klarer.


----------



## pulpot (12. September 2019)

mfgrolf schrieb:


> Ich hab im Sommer zu jeder Tageszeit Fisch am Haken gehabt. Fast ausschliesslich mit solchen Jigs gefischt und von Dentex über Schriftbarsche bis Hornhecht war da alles vertreten.
> Wolfsbarsche wollen die Dinger nicht wirklich aber hey, Fisch.



Das ist wahrscheinlich an meinen Stellen (Süddalmatien) etwas anders. Dort hab ich es mehr mit Schwarmfischen zu tun (Stöcker, Makrele, Baracuda) und die sind anscheinend nur am frühen Morgen so nah am Ufer, dass sie auch gut zu fangen sind. Am Abend gibt es maximal vereinzelte Stöcker oder Brandbrassen. Dentex ist mir trotz 20m Tiefe in Wurfweite dort noch nicht untergekommen, die hatte ich bisher nur auf Krk und Rab.


----------



## Tomasz (12. September 2019)

Ich danke Euch beiden und werde berichten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mfgrolf (23. September 2019)

pulpot schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich an meinen Stellen (Süddalmatien) etwas anders. Dort hab ich es mehr mit Schwarmfischen zu tun (Stöcker, Makrele, Baracuda) und die sind anscheinend nur am frühen Morgen so nah am Ufer, dass sie auch gut zu fangen sind. Am Abend gibt es maximal vereinzelte Stöcker oder Brandbrassen. Dentex ist mir trotz 20m Tiefe in Wurfweite dort noch nicht untergekommen, die hatte ich bisher nur auf Krk und Rab.



Ich hab einen Tag auf nem Angelboot mit Guide verbracht, der hat auch gestaunt. Bilder haben seine Zweifel beseitigt aber vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Glück bzw. genau die richtigen Ecken.
100m weiter kann das schon auch wieder anders aussehen. Generell gilt ja auch da: Je weiter weg vom Trubel und je beschwerlicher der Weg zum Spot desto besser sind die Chancen. Weniger Angler, weniger Touristen, soll ja helfen 

Bin um den 3.10 ein paar Tage wieder unten, mal sehen ob sich das wiederholen lässt ;-)


----------



## welliwelt (1. Dezember 2019)

Hi ,

Nächstes Jahr geht's mal wieder nach Mali losinj ! Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass man bis zu 31.12 auch Jahreskarten für Kroatien kaufen kann. Stimmt das ?Kann mir jemand einen Link schicken wo man diese genau im Internet findet ?


----------



## welliwelt (1. Dezember 2019)

Gilt diese auch für Ausländer ?
7. Godišnja dozvola za maloljetne osobe i invalide Domovinskog rata Republike Hrvatske (u daljnjem tekstu HRVI)  100


----------



## glavoc (2. Dezember 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass man bis zu 31.12 auch Jahreskarten für Kroatien kaufen kann. Stimmt das ?Kann mir jemand einen Link schicken wo man diese genau im Internet findet ?



Ja, dass stimmt, Die Jahreskarte kannst du vom 1. Dezember des vorherigen, bis zum 1. März des laufenden Jahres erwerben.
Hier der Link:   https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=5010


----------



## glavoc (2. Dezember 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Gilt diese auch für Ausländer ?
> 7. Godišnja dozvola za maloljetne osobe i invalide Domovinskog rata Republike Hrvatske (u daljnjem tekstu HRVI)  100



Ja, seit letztem Jahr(?) auch für Ausländer.


----------



## welliwelt (2. Dezember 2019)

Das ist ja geil ! Wird sofort gekauft


----------



## świetlik (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
Im Sommer geht für zwei Wochen nach Kroatien. 
Was für Erlaubnis brauche ich da?
Angeln wollte ich von Ufer.  Fluss oder Küste.


----------



## welliwelt (19. Januar 2020)

Hi kauf dir am besten jetzt eine Jahreserlaubnis lohnt sich am meisten ich schick dir gleich einen Link !aber die Jahreserlaubnis gilt nur von der Küste


----------



## welliwelt (19. Januar 2020)

MPS Uprava ribarstvo > Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea
		

Da bekommst du aber auch die Linzensen zum Flussangeln


----------



## świetlik (19. Januar 2020)

@welliwelt danke


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2020)

Hi, meine Frau und ich planen gerade unseren Sommerurlaub im September. Wir würden gerne nach Italien oder Kroatien, wobei der Favorit wohl Kroatien wäre. Habt ihr Tipps für Campingplätze am Meer mit guten Angelmöglichkeiten ? Danke schonmal


----------



## welliwelt (16. Februar 2020)

Hi,Super geil ist Camping Cikat in Mali Losinj !Nur zu empfehlen.Angeln kein Problem.ich war dort schon 2018 und fahre diesen sommer wieder dahin. ;-)


----------



## welliwelt (6. März 2020)

Hey,
Ich habe meinen Urlaub in Italien im April stoniert (könnt euch sicher denken warum) und mich entschieden mal im April nach Kroatien (Krk) zu fahren 
Die Temperaturen sind natürlich deutlich Kühler und ich wollte euch mal fragen was sich da so an den Angelbedingungen ändert?
Ist es en ausichtsreicher oder ehrer erfolgloser Monat ?
Wie verhalten sich die Fische und wie ändern sich die Spots ?
Sind die selben Fischarten wie im August zu erwarten ?(diesmal ohne Boot)
Gruß


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Gebe dir den Tip als erfahrener Kroatien-Küstenangler, vor dem Angeln die Location abschnorcheln! 
So siehst du gleich, welche Fische wo in welcher Größe vorkommen bzw. wo sie ihren Standplatz haben. Außerdem kannst du dann gleich Köder sammeln (Kegel- und Napfschnecken), Messer nicht vergessen! 

Habe ich damals auf Rab, Hvar, Velj Losinj und bei Pula  genauso gemacht und so mir einige gute Fische gefangen (Grundmontage mit Seitenarmpaternoster). Wir hatten da nur Felsküste.... Interessant zum Angeln wäre noch Bol (von der Landzunge) und Primosten....


----------



## welliwelt (7. März 2020)

Hi,

Danke für deine Antwort!Das mit dem Schnorcheln habe ich im Sommer auch immer gemacht nur die Napfschnecken habe ich nie von den Felsen abbekommen Aber im April schnorcheln ist glaube ich etwas kalt, ichhatte aber vor mir vielleicht einen Neoprenanzug zuzulegen mit dem müsste es gehen


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Ja, ein Neopreneanzug wäre schon gut, vergess aber den Bleigürtel nicht! 
Alternativ kannst du auch einen Surfanzug tragen, evtl. Ist beides ja vor Ort ausleihbar....

Napfschnecken: Mit dem Messer GANZ SCHNELL!! unter die Schale stoßen und dann vom Felsen ablösen. Schnecke sitzt nicht die ganze Zeit bombenfest am Felsen, sie muß ja auch atmen und fressen... 

War mal im April auf Kos, habe da auch geangelt. Im Wasser habe ich nur einen kurzen Neopreneanzug getragen.. Empfehle dir, unbedingt im Wasser Handschuhe zu tragen, die Felsen können sehr scharfkantig sein....


----------



## welliwelt (7. März 2020)

Wird gemacht


----------



## Nacktangler (7. März 2020)

Als mittlerweile mehr Unterwasser- als Überwasserfänger empfehle ich für April 5.5mm Neopren. Es gibt natürlich auch Menschen, denen 15°C Wassertemperatur nichts ausmachen... aber weil schnorcheln für Angler immer super-spannend ist, ist es schön, wenn man es mehr als 5-10 Minuten im Wasser aushalten kann 

Falls du auch mal unter die Wasseroberfläche möchtest, wirst du - abhängig von Körpergröße und Gewicht - mindestens 4kg Blei brauchen.

Fragen zum tauchen immer gerne


----------



## welliwelt (7. März 2020)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Als mittlerweile mehr Unterwasser- als Überwasserfänger empfehle ich für April 5.5mm Neopren. Es gibt natürlich auch Menschen, denen 15°C Wassertemperatur nichts ausmachen... aber weil schnorcheln für Angler immer super-spannend ist, ist es schön, wenn man es mehr als 5-10 Minuten im Wasser aushalten kann
> 
> Falls du auch mal unter die Wasseroberfläche möchtest, wirst du - abhängig von Körpergröße und Gewicht - mindestens 4kg Blei brauchen.
> 
> Fragen zum tauchen immer gerne


 Super danke ! Ich schau mal wo es diese günstig zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Als mittlerweile mehr Unterwasser- als Überwasserfänger empfehle ich für April 5.5mm Neopren. Es gibt natürlich auch Menschen, denen 15°C Wassertemperatur nichts ausmachen... aber weil schnorcheln für Angler immer super-spannend ist, ist es schön, wenn man es mehr als 5-10 Minuten im Wasser aushalten kann
> 
> Falls du auch mal unter die Wasseroberfläche möchtest, wirst du - abhängig von Körpergröße und Gewicht - mindestens 4kg Blei brauchen.
> 
> Fragen zum tauchen immer gerne


 
Wenn das mal reicht.... Habe früher auch getaucht, vom Nasstaucher über den Halbtrockenen zum Trockenen. 
Kann einen Halbtrockenen sehr empfehlen! Etwa von der Marke Beuchot, die fertigen auch Anzüge für die französischen Kampfschwimmer.... 

Ich hätte da einen Halbtrockenen zu verkaufen: Marke Beluga, 7,5 mm, roter Kombi mit schwarzen Arm- und Beinabschlüssen, Doppelmanschetten. 
Dazu eine schwarze Weste. Alles Lycrabeschichtet, etwa Größe 48/50.

Am besten passend für Körpergröße 1,73m-1,75m..
Dazu Bleigürtel, Handschuhe, Füßlinge (Gr. 43). Interessiert? Dann alles weitere per PN....


----------



## welliwelt (8. März 2020)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten !
Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich im April etwas an den zu erwarteten Fischarten ändert ? 
Und wie sieht es aus mit der Aktivität der Fische und welche Spots sind im April besser ?
Ich vermute dass es auf Tintenfisch deutlich aussichtsreicher ist als im Sommer oder ?


----------



## Nacktangler (8. März 2020)

Ohne Boot unterscheiden sich die Fischarten nicht so sehr, denke ich.

Der Vorteil ist, dass noch keine Badegäste die Fische verscheuchen. Im Sommer ziehen sich einige auch ins kühlere Tiefe zurück - die Aussichten sind also nicht schlecht


----------



## welliwelt (12. März 2020)

Super !Vielleicht ist das Boot doch dabei Wenn man deutschland bis dahin noch verlassen und nach kroatien und Österreich einreisen darf


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. März 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Super !Vielleicht ist das Boot doch dabei Wenn man deutschland bis dahin noch verlassen und nach kroatien und Österreich einreisen darf


Naja, heute morgen gelesen, dass Kroatien die Grenzen dicht macht.....bzw. Quarantäne verlangt. 





						404-page - InIstrien.de
					

404 :(Nicht Gefunden Sorry, dieser Beitrag ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Dies bedeutet meistens, dass es aktuellere Beiträge zum Thema gibt. Nutze bitte die Suche, oder klicke im obigen Menü auf Aktuelles.




					inistrien.de


----------



## welliwelt (13. März 2020)




----------



## welliwelt (15. März 2020)

Also das im Frühling wird doch nichts  Der Urlaub ist storniert.Ich hoffe bis zum Sommer wird es wieder  besser!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2020)

tja, meine Reise nach Istrien Mitte bis Ende Mai wird wohl auch gestrichen


----------



## welliwelt (24. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute,

Der osterurlaub nach Kroatien ist ausgefallen aber im Sommer geht es auf jeden Fall nach Mali Losinj !

Nachdem meine Bekannten letztes Jahr mit einem Angel Guide sehr erfolgreich mit der panula Handleine geschleppt haben wollte ich mal fragen ob man diese Handleinen im Deutschen Online Markt irgendwo bestellt bekommt ? Eine Art von diesen Handleinen gibt es bei Decathlon.Kennt jemand einen Shop wo man diese Handleinen kaufen kann ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Der osterurlaub nach Kroatien ist ausgefallen aber im Sommer geht es auf jeden Fall nach Mali Losinj !
> 
> Nachdem meine Bekannten letztes Jahr mit einem Angel Guide sehr erfolgreich mit der panula Handleine geschleppt haben wollte ich mal fragen ob man diese Handleinen im Deutschen Online Markt irgendwo bestellt bekommt ? Eine Art von diesen Handleinen gibt es bei Decathlon.Kennt jemand einen Shop wo man diese Handleinen kaufen kann ?


Du bekommst diese Handleinen vor Ort in jedem Angelshop für kleines Geld.


----------



## welliwelt (24. Mai 2020)

Auf Pag weiß ich das man diese kaufen konnte für ich glaube umgerechnet 45€ aber in Mali Losinj gibt es keinen großen Angelshop und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es in dem kleinen Laden welche gab


----------



## Angorafrosch (26. Mai 2020)

Probier die vom Decathlon, ich teste die im September auch, sofern möglich.


----------



## pulpot (26. Mai 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Auf Pag weiß ich das man diese kaufen konnte für ich glaube umgerechnet 45€ aber in Mali Losinj gibt es keinen großen Angelshop und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es in dem kleinen Laden welche gab


Ich habe die auch des Öfteren in HR in div. Souvenir- bzw. Krimskrams-Läden oder auch Dorfkonsums liegen sehen


----------



## welliwelt (3. Juli 2020)

Hey, 
Ich bin gerade dabei mir neues angelgerät zuzulegen.Ich kaufe mir die shimano ultegra 14000 xtd oder xsd die hat eine Bremskraft von 20kg.Dazu kaufe ich mir die spiderwire geflochtene die bei 0,20mm auch 20 kg Tragkraft hat.Ich wollte nicht unter 0,20mm gehen da ich sonst Angst habe dass mir die schnur durchscheuert.Jetzt wäre meine Frage wie das mit der Angellizens läuft da ich ja dann bei rolle und schnur über 30 lbs bin? Meine Rute würde die 30lbs nicht übersteigen also theoretisch reicht die normale Lizenz oder ?


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juli 2020)

Tja, wenn ich da an mein Angeln mit 14 auf Velj Losinj denke... Mit der einfachsten Grundangel von der Mole und vom Felsstrand wirklich schöne Fische gefangen! 

Ohne Genehmigungen.....!  Da reicht ein flaches Endblei, 40-60gr., ein Paternoster mit 2 Seitenarmen, langschenklige Haken an 0,50er Vorfächern und gut! 

Fische schnappen Köder sehr gerne beim Absinken und kurz nach dem Auftreffen auf dem Grund...


----------



## Nacktangler (5. Juli 2020)

Zur Lizenz kann ich nichts definitives beitragen, meine aber, dass die Beschränkung fürs Bootangeln gilt? Aber schau das nochmal genau nach!

Wozu ich was sagen kann: Dein Angelgerät.
Ich persönlich halte es für viel zu stark und unausgewogen (außer du willst Thun fangen - aber dann gibt es bessere Orte).
Für die nördliche Adria reicht die Hälfte locker. Ein Viertel wahrscheinlich auch  Also eine 4000er Rolle und 12er Geflecht kann schon wirklich viel. Man spürt dann sogar manchmal, dass ein Fisch dranhängt.

Zum Thema Schnur durchscheuern: Egal welches Geflecht du nimmst, wenn es irgendwas unter Spannung berührt, ist es durch. Deshalb vernünftiges Vorfach bauen.

Nur zur Erinnerung: Dort wo du hinfahren möchtest, ist das Meer im Umkreis von vielen Kilometern max. 40 m tief und eigentlich auch leider ziemlich leer.


----------



## welliwelt (5. Juli 2020)

Nacktangler schrieb:


> Zur Lizenz kann ich nichts definitives beitragen, meine aber, dass die Beschränkung fürs Bootangeln gilt? Aber schau das nochmal genau nach!
> 
> Wozu ich was sagen kann: Dein Angelgerät.
> Ich persönlich halte es für viel zu stark und unausgewogen (außer du willst Thun fangen - aber dann gibt es bessere Orte).
> ...



Hi, im Gebiet von Mali Lošinj leben viele Bonitos und auch Mahis auf diese bin ich vom Boot auch am meisten aus .Die Rollengröße habe ich aufgrund der guten Wurfeigenschaften gewählt, mein bekannter hatte eine ähnliche Rolle.Die großen Doraden stehen auch ziemlich weit draussen (über 100 meter).Da bei der Rolle verschiedene Spulen dabei sind werde ich auch verschiedene Schnüre durchtesten.Außerdem  hat die Rolle einen Schnureinzug von 103cm somit bekommt man die Montage schnell vom Grund weg.


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> .. die shimano ultegra 14000 xtd oder xsd die hat eine Bremskraft von 20kg.(..).Jetzt wäre meine Frage wie das mit der Angellizens läuft da ich ja dann bei rolle und schnur über 30 lbs bin? Meine Rute würde die 30lbs nicht übersteigen also theoretisch reicht die normale Lizenz oder ?


Leider nein. Also weder der Stab/die Rute noch die Bremskraft der Rolle sollten die 30 lbs übersteigen. Es reicht also aus, wenn eines von beiden stärker ist um die Extra Lizenz zu benötigen.. auch blöd: willst du diese erwerben, mußt du die Sportlizenz besitzen..  mit der rekreativen kannst du diese nicht erwerben.. Mein Tipp: entweder Handleine (keine Brems oder Tragkraftregeln) oder unter der 30 lbs Grenze bleiben oder gleich nach Montenegro weiterfahren -keine Lizenz nörig und auch keinerlei Beschränkungen^^ 
lg


----------



## welliwelt (5. Juli 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Leider nein. Also weder der Stab/die Rute noch die Bremskraft der Rolle sollten die 30 lbs übersteigen. Es reicht also aus, wenn eines von beiden stärker ist um die Extra Lizenz zu benötigen.. auch blöd: willst du diese erwerben, mußt du die Sportlizenz besitzen..  mit der rekreativen kannst du diese nicht erwerben.. Mein Tipp: entweder Handleine (keine Brems oder Tragkraftregeln) oder unter der 30 lbs Grenze bleiben oder gleich nach Montenegro weiterfahren -keine Lizenz nörig und auch keinerlei Beschränkungen^^
> lg




Danke für die Infos  ! Steht die bremskraft eigentlich auf den Rollen?
Wie genau baut man die Handleinen eigentlich selbst? Schade dass man die nicht auf dem deutschen Markt kaufen kann.
LG


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2020)

Manchmal sogar auf den Rollen direkt, ansonsten aber auf dem Karton oder in der Artikelbeschreibung.. im Falle einer Kontrolle werden die kontrollierenden gewiss erfahren, wie hoch diese ist. Sei es durch Internet oder durch eine einfache Zugwaage..
Handleine meint eigentlich nur, dass du dir Schnur (meist Monofile (für große Tiefen geflochtene) )  besorgst und du dir diese für deine jeweilige Angelmethode zurecht konfigurierst. Diese wird dann meist auf ein Wickelbrett aufgewickelt und mit der Hand statt Rute und Rolle bedient.
lg


----------



## Nacktangler (8. Juli 2020)

Ich bleibe ja dabei, einfach leichteres Gerät zu verwenden. Meine 5000er Shimano hat auch über 1 m Schnureinzug. Und dünnere Schnur wirft sich auch weiter 
Was werden die Bonitos haben? 3 kg wenns mal ein Guter ist? Da reicht an und für sich auch ne 25iger Mono für 5 €. Aber ich möchte wirklich niemandem seine Ausrüstung ausreden  Ich war nur selbst oft zu "schwer" unterwegs und man würde so die 30lb Grenze elegant umschiffen.


----------



## welliwelt (26. Juli 2020)

Hey leute, mit meiner Shimano ultegra 14000 bin ich echt zufrieden !Die Wurfeigenschaften sind super und wirklich schwer ist sie auch nicht.Ein Paar Dorade konnte ich überlisten leider nicht viele da hier unterwasser fast nur noch Seegras ist und der köder im Seegras nahezu versinkt.
Ich habe auch schon mit einer aus dem Angelladen gefertigte panula (150g) und dem dazu passenden (von Inhaber empfohlenen)köder gefischt aber da ging mir leider noch nichts an den Haken.

Falls jemand momentan in der Nähe ist und eine Thunfisch Lizenz besitzt sollte vielleicht mal an der großen Hafen Einfahrt von Mali lošinj ca.300m vom Ufer probieren.Da ist heute ca.20m neben meinem Boot bei einer Bootstour ein mindestens 1,50m Blauflossenthun aus dem Wasser gesprungen.


----------



## glavoc (28. Juli 2020)

welliwelt schrieb:


> .. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind super und wirklich schwer ist sie auch nicht.Ein Paar Dorade konnte ich überlisten leider nicht viele da hier unterwasser fast nur noch Seegras ist und der köder im Seegras nahezu versinkt.



Vergiss weite Würfe, diese sind meistens Sinnfrei beim Doradenangeln da sie:
a - entweder im Seegras landen -> kaum Fischkontakt
b - gar nicht mehr Doraden fangen lassen, da diese im Sommer eher recht Ufernah stehen.

Deshalb bin ich trotz Wickelbrett-Handleine nicht weniger erfolgreich als egal wie ausgestattete Rute&Rolle Angler. 
Suche von Strömung umspüllte Mischgründe aus. Also mit Algen bewachsene Felsen am Grund, gerne mit Sandflächen umlagert. Punktgenaue Köderplatzierung ist da das A und O.

Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg & lg


----------



## ShoreJ (3. August 2020)

Hallo ich hätte mal eine Frage und hoffe das passt wenn ich die hier stelle.
Ich bin in ein paar Tagen in Kroatien. Kennt jemand von euch wen der Bootsausfahrten anbietet? Ich will keine Tunas fangen sondern nur mit der mittleren Spinnausrüstung bissl angeln. Vorzugsweise auf der Insel Vis oder Lastovo aber ist nicht so wichtig wo.
Ich angle sonst viel vom Land oder Kajak, würde mich über eine Antwort (auch gerne PN) freuen.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (7. August 2020)

Hallo und erstmal vielen Dank für alle Beiträge hier, das hat schonmal sehr geholfen. 
Wegen der Situation in Katalonien fahren wir dieses Jahr auch nach Istrien. 

Auf der verlinkten Seite mit den Lizenzen gibt es auch eine für 180 Tage, das wäre für unsere 14 Tage Urlaub die beste Variante oder ist bei der Lizenz im Vergleich zu der 7 Tage Lizenz etwas zu beachten was ich übersehen habe?


			MPS Uprava ribarstvo > Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea
		


Ich möchte gern vom Ufer bzw. Ufernah vom Paddleboard oder gemietetem Kleinboot angeln. 

Viele Grüße
Mark


----------



## glavoc (7. August 2020)

ShoreJ schrieb:


> Vorzugsweise auf der Insel Vis oder Lastovo aber ist nicht so wichtig wo. Ich angle sonst viel vom Land oder Kajak, würde mich über eine Antwort (auch gerne PN) freuen.


Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht wo du bist - Vis oder Lastovo bzw. wo ist deine Base?



Vafthrudnir schrieb:


> Auf der verlinkten Seite mit den Lizenzen gibt es auch eine für 180 Tage, das wäre für unsere 14 Tage Urlaub die beste Variante oder ist bei der Lizenz im Vergleich zu der 7 Tage Lizenz etwas zu beachten was ich übersehen habe?
> 
> 
> MPS Uprava ribarstvo > Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea



Nö, bleibt alles gleich


----------



## Vafthrudnir (7. August 2020)

Danke, dann werde ich mein Zeug mal nach Euren Vorschlägen hier durchsuchen und ein paar Vorfächer knüpfen. Bindet ihr für die Anfangs beschreibenen NK Paternoster nur Haken und Perle oder auch Federn / Fischhaut / Twister dran?


----------



## glavoc (9. August 2020)

Vafthrudnir schrieb:


> Bindet ihr für die Anfangs beschreibenen NK Paternoster nur Haken und Perle oder auch Federn / Fischhaut / Twister dran?



Ganz, ganz wenige tun sowas.. die große Mehrheit fischt ohne. Lediglich bei Makrellenschleppmontagen werden diese benutzt. 
Unzählige Montagen (vor allem für Uferangler) finden sich hier:




__





						Angeln in der Türkei Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht...
					

Angeln in der Türkei  Ich werde hier meine Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht uvw. Angelvideos vorstellen. Gerne beantworte ich eure Fragen.  Mein Youtube-Kanal 7fishing: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOoS7ro0Djq4pSG5P_iW79Q  Alle Videos...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



hier hab ich dir noch einen dalmatinischen yt Kanal rausgesucht:








						Dalmatinski Šparidi
					

Kanal za sve ljubitelje ribolova, prvenstveno ribolova komarče (orade, podlanice, lovrate, ovrate ili kako se sve naziva kraljica riba duž Jadrana) i ostalih...




					www.youtube.com
				




lg


----------



## ShoreJ (24. August 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht wo du bist - Vis oder Lastovo bzw. wo ist deine Base?


War auf beiden Inseln paar Tage, aber hat sich schon erledigt danke!


----------



## welliwelt (9. Januar 2021)

Hey, Im frühjahr und Sommer geht es hoffentlich wieder nach Kroatien wenn die Coronasituation es zulässt. 
Ich wollte mir die Jahreslizens für dieses Jahr bestellen und habe das Porblem dass mir die eingabe einer *Permit owner PIN*: *oder auf Kroatisch *OIB vlasnika dozvole*: *neu ist. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich dort eintragen muss ? Habe gelesen es sei wie eine Kroatische Steuernummer oder ähnliches ? Ohne diese Nummer kann ich den Kauf nicht abschließen. Danke schonmal!


----------



## pulpot (13. Januar 2021)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Hey, Im frühjahr und Sommer geht es hoffentlich wieder nach Kroatien wenn die Coronasituation es zulässt.
> Ich wollte mir die Jahreslizens für dieses Jahr bestellen und habe das Porblem dass mir die eingabe einer *Permit owner PIN*: *oder auf Kroatisch *OIB vlasnika dozvole*: *neu ist. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich dort eintragen muss ? Habe gelesen es sei wie eine Kroatische Steuernummer oder ähnliches ? Ohne diese Nummer kann ich den Kauf nicht abschließen. Danke schonmal!


Hi, stehe vor demselben Problem, hast Du dort schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## welliwelt (13. Januar 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Hi, stehe vor demselben Problem, hast Du dort schon eine Lösung gefunden?


Leider nicht ich hoffe uns kann jemand helfen


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2021)

Kann es sein, das es an der jährlichen Lizens liegt.  Wenn man die Seite Sea Fishing  in Croatia mal übersetzt, dann steht da:

*Jährliche Lizenzen* sind nur für Kroaten und Ausländer mit ständigem Wohnsitz in Kroatien verfügbar.

Und die haben dann eine Kroatische Steuernummer.


----------



## welliwelt (13. Januar 2021)

Das war mal vor ein paar Jahren der Fall. Aber in der Zeit vom ich meine ersten Januar bis zum ersten März wersen diese auch für Ausländer ausgegeben. Letztes Jahr stand dort noch nichts von der Nummer und als wohnanschirft kann man auch deutsche auswählen


----------



## TeRiTaL (16. Januar 2021)

Genau das Problem mit dem Permit Owner Pin habe ich auch…

Ich habe mal noch eine andere Frage die denke ich ganz gut hierhin passt.
Dazu will ich doch erst mal etwas ausholen. Ich habe Zugang zu einem Anwesen sowie einem Schlauchboot. Hier mal ein link dazu um eine Vorstellung der Größe zu ermöglichen: *Schlauchboot *
Das Boot ist ausgestattet mit Rutenhaltern und allem was dazugehört um zu schleppen (Fischfinder etc.). Die Location an welcher das Anwesen liegt ist eine kleine Bucht an der westlichen Spitze von der Insel Brač. Die Bucht öffnet sich zum Hvarski Kanal. Prinzipiell zwischen Brač und Hvar. Der Grund ist ziemlich wechselhaft von Fels über Gras zu Sand. Im Hochsommer ist entsprechend viel los. Jedoch bleibt die Bucht ansonsten sehr ruhig.
Direkt vor dem Anwesen kann man gut auf Dorade fische. Im Schnitt sind an einem Abend 2-3 Doraden drin. Auch der Fang von Kalamaren ist dort kein Problem solange man mit dem Boot ein paar Meter rausfährt. 

Nun würde ich gerne auf Dentex schleppen bei Tiefen von ca 30m-50m. Die Tiefe ist laut Navionics vorhanden. Dabei wird es mich höchst wahrscheinlich von Bucht zu Bucht ziehen. Ich Plane mit 3-4 Knoten zu schleppen. Mein Tackle  besteht erst mal aus einer *Penn Slammer III 4500*(unter den 30lb) und einer *Penn Regiment Boat* (30lb). Mein Leader ist ne 40er Mono. (Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich lieber ne 35er draufmachen sollte). Ködern werden Kalamare sein die ich in einem Lebendbehältniss aufbewahren werde. Jetzt die Frage

Wie sollte meine Panula Montage aussehen? Habe leider keinen blassen Dunst welche Haken , Längen an Vorfach und Bleie ich dafür verwenden soll. Über den groben Bau einer solchen Montage habe ich mich schon Informiert. Das sollte soweit machbar sein. Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde gibt es tausend Dinge zu konfigurieren und beachten bei solch einer Montage.

Ich hoffe die Infos reichen um eine passende Panula Konfiguration zu empfehlen. Falls nicht kann ich weitere Fragen bestimmt beantworten.


----------



## Seriola (17. Januar 2021)

Panula sagt mir nichts und Kroatien ist auch nicht mein Revier. Trotzdem hier kurz meine 5c, vielleicht helfen sie dir ja weiter... 
Bei 3-4 Knoten hebt der Blowback deine Montage an die Oberfläche... Livebait trolling mache ich, (wenn ich es mal mache...) bei 0,5 bis 1, max 1,2 Knoten. Je langsamer du fährst umso natürlicher präsentierst du den Köder.
 Dein Leader ist mit 0,40 schon viel zu dünn. Schon bei einem kleinen Zacki wirst du Probleme auf den ersten Metern bekommen. Wenn 0,40 dann doppelt legen. 
Abstand Bleivorfach vom Köder ca. 7 - 10 m. Länge des Bleivorfachs ca. 2m mit Durchmesser um 0,40. Bleigewicht ohne Strömungen bei 30 - 40m zwischen 300 - 400 g. An Haken bevorzuge ich solche mit rel. schmalen Hakenbogen, gerade für Dentex. A und O der Methode ist ein gutes Echo und Kenntnisse des Reviers. Blindflug wird meist nicht belohnt... 
Gruß


----------



## TeRiTaL (18. Januar 2021)

@Seriola Danke für deine Tipps
Werde dann wohl langsamer fahren.
Die 40er ist eigentlich schon zu stark mit 15kg. Mit der kleinen Lizenz darf man nur Tackle bis 30lb nutzen.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2021)

TeRiTaL schrieb:


> @Seriola Danke für deine Tipps
> Werde dann wohl langsamer fahren.
> Die 40er ist eigentlich schon zu stark mit 15kg. Mit der kleinen Lizenz darf man nur Tackle bis 30lb nutzen.



Hallo,
nö, bezieht sich nur auf Rute und Rolle - Schnur ist egal. Die würde ich mit mind. 0,5mm nutzen!
Zwecks Jahreslizenz - soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist die rekreative wohl das ganze Jahr hindurch erwerbbar..
Wie das mit und warum kroat. Steuernummer ist, werde ich euch erst zum Monatsende berichten können, da ich da erst ins Städle komm.  Im übrigen denke ich nicht, dass sich der Corinna Wahn bis zum Sommer legt :-(
herzliche Grüße


----------



## pulpot (19. Januar 2021)

glavoc schrieb:


> Im übrigen denke ich nicht, dass sich der Corinna Wahn bis zum Sommer legt :-(


Ich hoffe, Du irrst hier. Ich habe gerade erst für August/September Dugi Otok (in deiner Nähe, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) gebucht. Bin schon gespannt, wie es dort ist, nur paar Kilometer von den Kornati entfernt.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du irrst hier. Ich habe gerade erst für August/September Dugi Otok (in deiner Nähe, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) gebucht. Bin schon gespannt, wie es dort ist, nur paar Kilometer von den Kornati entfernt.


Wünsche mir auch dass ich irre. Befürchte jedoch, dass sich nix ändert..leider.
Ja, Dugi Otok ist in meiner Nähe .. sehr vielseitige Möglichkeiten, gerade auch mit Kayak!
herzliche Grüße


----------



## welliwelt (19. Januar 2021)

Bei mir geht es hoffentlich im Frühjahr In den letztes Jahr nicht stattgefundenen Krk Urlaub und im Sommer nach Šibenik. Hat jemand Erfahrungen in šibenik und sind die fischbestände dort besser als in der nördlichen Adria?


----------



## pulpot (20. Januar 2021)

welliwelt schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es hoffentlich im Frühjahr In den letztes Jahr nicht stattgefundenen Krk Urlaub und im Sommer nach Šibenik. Hat jemand Erfahrungen in šibenik und sind die fischbestände dort besser als in der nördlichen Adria?


War im Juli 2014 mal ein paar Tage in Brodarica. Hatte dort in dem relativ flachen Kanal zwischen Festland und der vorgelagerten Insel auf Grund mit sinkenden Spirulino und Napfschnecken bzw. Tintenfisch 2 ganz gute Doraden und ein paar Rotbrassen für den Grill. Das ging dort ganz gut, da eher kleinere Steine aber auch Sand als Untergrund vorhanden sind. Hatte das Ganze vorher abgeschnorchelt. Abends im Dunkeln haben die Einheimischen an der Uferpromenade (war gut beleuchtet) auch immer einige Kalmare mit den üblichen Kunstködern gezuppelt.


----------



## zulu (24. Januar 2021)

TeRiTaL schrieb:


> Wie sollte meine Panula Montage aussehen? Habe leider keinen blassen Dunst welche Haken , Längen an Vorfach und Bleie ich dafür verwenden soll. Über den groben Bau einer solchen Montage habe ich mich schon Informiert. Das sollte soweit machbar sein. Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde gibt es tausend Dinge zu konfigurieren und beachten bei solch einer Montage.
> 
> Ich hoffe die Infos reichen um eine passende Panula Konfiguration zu empfehlen. Falls nicht kann ich weitere Fragen bestimmt beantworten.


Darüber würde ich mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken machen.
Jedes besser sortierte Geschäft hat diese Montagen auf Lager.
Zumindest jetzt, denn jetzt ist Saison. 
Die Verkäufer sind alle sehr gute Fischer , sind da um Dich zu beraten.
Das wird hier sehr ernst genommen. Die wollen Dich als Kunden und das Du wieder kommst.
Wollen auch von Deinen Erfahrungen profitieren , um Dich und andere noch besser zu beraten und auszustatten.
So ist es hier in Dalmatien.

Mit der Konfiguration musst Du Dich dann vor Ort je nach Situation beschäftigen.
Du hast ja sicher verschiedene Spots , mit verschiedenen Bedingungen , davon ist auszugehen.
Wie ist der Untergrund, da wo Du fischst, wie groß sind die Köder die Du zur Verfügung hast und wie groß sind die zu erwartenden Fische.
?????
Das musst Du dann wirklich selber machen.

Viel Erfolg  und vor allem 

Gute Reise

Alle erwarten Euch 2021


----------



## TeRiTaL (24. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Antwort @zulu 
Wenn ich wieder unten bin werde ich auf jeden Fall in das ein oder andere Geschäft gehen...allein für die Haken und die Bleie. Im dem Zuge werde ich mich dann auch mal mit den Leuten über darüber Unterhalten...


----------



## Plolo (12. Juni 2021)

Moin, 
wir machen im Juli unseren ersten Kroatien Urlaub auf Krk.

Die Lizenz ist pro Seegebiet notwendig?
d.h. Wenn wir auf der Insel Krk sind, wäre schlimmstenfalls eine Lizenz für E1+3+6 notwendig?
also nichts mit spontan die Angel mitnehmen und woanders beim Ausflug mal reinhängen? benötige ich einen Drucker oder geht es alles online und funktioniert ohne Ausdruck? Dann könnte man ja spontan eine Tageslizenz kaufen…wenn man das drucken muss, wird es eher schwierig..
wir sind für 3 Wochen da, 3 Seegebiete für 3 Wochen ist schon finanziell ein Wort…

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, Kinder <14J. brauchen keine Lizenz, richtig?

wir werden auch mal ein Boot mieten, Führerschein (SBF-See) ist vorhanden..unsere Kayaks lassen wir im ersten Urlaub zu Hause, auch wegen Vignetten, erstmal testen..


----------



## TeRiTaL (12. Juni 2021)

Also wenn du vom Ufer aus Angeln willst brauchst du gar nix an Lizenzen. Da würde ich dir ne Tele Surf Rute mit knapp 4m und nem Laufblei drauf empfehlen...als Köder geht Hühnchen oder Sardine. Wenn dann wirklich die Sonne weg ist kommt gerne Oktopus.
Vom Boot aus brauchst du ne Lizenz. Da ich mal nicht davon ausgehe das du Amberjack oder Tuna fangen willst reicht ne „Recreational License“. Für jedes Gebiet musst du eigentlich ne neue Lizenz kaufen aber ist halt die Frage ob das so eng gesehen wird wenn du mal kontrolliert werden solltest. Die Lizenz bekommst du per pdf und das reicht auch auf dem Handy. Die muss man nicht ausdrucken.

Als kleine Nebeninfo: Wenn du auf der Website deine Daten angibst wirst du nach einer „Permit Owner Pin“ gefragt. Auf Kroatisch steht da „OIB“. Das ist so ne Art Identifikationsnummer die jeder Kroate hat. Da falls es geht frei lassen. Ansonsten Ausweisnummer reinschreiben.

Welcher Spezies willst du denn Nachstellen?


----------



## Plolo (12. Juni 2021)

Alles was auf eine Spinnrute geht 

mal im Ernst: Wolfsbarsch, Makrelen, falls geht Barrakuda, Tintenfisch
habe sonst in Frankreich am Mittelmeer gefischt...wird wohl ähnlich sein...

an Ruten werde ich eine leichte Spinnrute + Hechtrute + straffere GuFi Rute mitnehmen....je nachdem...


----------



## TeRiTaL (12. Juni 2021)

Also Tintenfisch wird grad etwas schwer. Da ist grad keine Saison.
Barrakuda ist auch eher selten.
Wolfsbarsch und Makrelen gehen auch mal drauf. Am besten fängt man aber vom Ufer Doraden, Oktopus und Skorpionfisch.
Wichtig ist nur das du richtig weit rauskommst.
Vom Boot kannst du mal versuchen Petersfisch zu fangen. Die gehen gern mal drauf. Da musste nur relativ tief für fischen.


----------



## fn01 (12. Juni 2021)

Ich poste das ganze jetzt mal hier, denke ich habe es im falschen unterforum gepostet.
Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier, 25 jahre alt und komme aus Österreich genauer gesagt aus Salzburg. Wir werden dieses Jahr 2 Wochen nach Kroatien Fahren, die erste woche nähe Rijeka, die 2. auf Krk (Klimno)
Wir haben für beide Wochen Freienhäuser direkt am Meer gemietet (mit eigenem Wasserzugang)
Ich habe keine Erfahrung was das angeln im Meer betrifft. wollte 2 alte Tele Ruten (3,60 und 2,80) mit 0,14 geflecht und die andere mir Mono. Was sind gute Köder) Welche Fische kann ich vom ufer aus erwarten?
Welche Montage?
Auf was muss ich beim angeln dort achten?
Würde normal nie mehr mit Tele Ruten angeln, denke aber dort ist es besser da ich nicht will, dass mir das Salzwasser meine Süßwasserruten zerfrisst.
Ein sehr guter bekannter von mir ist Kroate, der sagt, dass man eigentlich vom Ufer aus eine Lizenz bräuchte, man aber nie kontrolliert wird, bzw. Die Polizisten oft selbst nicht wissen ob man eine Lizenz braucht.
Ich habe Birnenblei von 3-30g bestellt, Einzelhaken Größe 4-10 (mit FC zum selberbinden) habe auch eine Variation an fertiggebundenen, auch ganz kleine ev für köderfische.
Bringt nachtangeln mit Kleinen Köfis was?
Welche fische kann ich da erwarten?
 Hafen ist leider nicht in der nähe
LG


----------



## welliwelt (12. Juni 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> Ich poste das ganze jetzt mal hier, denke ich habe es im falschen unterforum gepostet.
> Hallo!
> Ich bin neu hier, 25 jahre alt und komme aus Österreich genauer gesagt aus Salzburg. Wir werden dieses Jahr 2 Wochen nach Kroatien Fahren, die erste woche nähe Rijeka, die 2. auf Krk (Klimno)
> Wir haben für beide Wochen Freienhäuser direkt am Meer gemietet (mit eigenem Wasserzugang)
> ...


Hey, auf den letzten 10 Seiten des Forums werden die meisten deiner Fragen bestimmt schon beantwortet. ;-)


----------



## fn01 (12. Juni 2021)

Das habe ich auch die letzten stunden gemacht, es sind doch einige wenige fragen übergeblieben.
Ich lese immer von Krabben Napfschnecken Bibis als Köder, kann man auch mit Mit Brotflocken, Mais und ev jleine Tote Köderfischen was fangen? vor allem bei letzteren würde es mich sehr interessieren was beissen kann? 
LG


----------



## TeRiTaL (12. Juni 2021)

Tele Ruten sind da unten meiner Meinung die richtige Wahl. Mit der 0.14er musst du mal schauen ob du abrisse hast. Kommt immer drauf an wie der Grund ist. Meistens hat man aber Kanten und Felsen. Da macht ne geflochtene wenig Sinn. Ich fische mit 0,30 bis 0,35 mono. Vorfach FC kannste machen vl hälts was länger. Generell fängt man am besten von Grund. Birnenbleie/Durchlaufbleie sind die Richtige Wahl. Und setzt ne Perle davor um den Knoten am Wirbel zu schützen.

Als Köder kannste sehr gut wie schon erwähnt Hühnchen oder Sardinen nehmen. Die Sardinen am besten frisch vom Markt. Mit Brotflocken kannst du eigentlich nicht viel anfagen, außer du willst die kleinen Hafenfische angeln...Mais habe ich noch nicht probiert. Brotflocken werden gerne für Fallen benutzt.

Auf Sardine und Hühnchen beist so einiges von kleinen Hafenfischen bis Oktopus über 3kg (Obwol du da keine Chance hast den zu drillen...einmal angesaugt ist der Kampf vorbei) Meiner Meinung ist so das beste was du fangen kannst Doraden bis 500g aber da musst du schon ein Händchen für haben da die sehr vorsichtig sind.


----------



## fn01 (12. Juni 2021)

Okay, danke habe auch schon öfters gehört, dass man im meer bei wellengang die Brinenbleie festknoten sollte, dass der köder besser am platz hält, ist aber blödsinn oder? das merken die fische doch sofort oder?


----------



## TeRiTaL (13. Juni 2021)

Also ich finde das ist quatsch. Ich lasse den Bügel zu und achte auf die Spitze. Und wenns ruhig ist dann mach ich den Freilauf rein...
Wichtig ist nur das du die schnur auf Spannung bringst. Das geht aber schnell da das blei gern mal am grund hängen bleibt...dann ganz wichtig immer anhauen!!! Und spitze nach oben beim einholen sonst hast du so viele abrisse das nach einem Abend neues Blei her muss.
Kommt natürlich auch immer auf den Grund an aber meistens hat man Gras oder so kleine Stufen am Grund.


----------



## fn01 (13. Juni 2021)

okay, danke


----------



## Petar (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

mit meinem Nachbarn in Kroatien (Vrsar) habe ich schon öfter mit den Panula (Handleine) geangelt und finde es die schönste Art des angelns. 
Im August und September gehts wieder nach Vrsar und da würde ich mir gerne vorher ein paar Handleinen zusammenbauen. 
Hat jemand Vorlagen für Montagen oder eine Adresse wo man online mit Versand nach Deutschland Wickelbretter kaufen kann? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juli 2021)

Petar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit meinem Nachbarn in Kroatien (Vrsar) habe ich schon öfter mit den Panula (Handleine) geangelt und finde es die schönste Art des angelns.
> Im August und September gehts wieder nach Vrsar und da würde ich mir gerne vorher ein paar Handleinen zusammenbauen.
> ...



In Vrsar gibt es einen gut sortierten Angelladen, nicht weit vom Hafen.
Dort würde ich sie kaufen.
In Pula der Deklaton hat sie auch.
Das ist allemal günstiger als online, außerdem bekommste noch wertvolle Tips.


----------



## Petar (13. Juli 2021)

Servus Brillendorsch, 

Danke für den Tip. Den Laden in Vrsar kenne ich. Wollte mir vor dem Urlaub schon ein wenig Arbeit machen und was zusammenstellen. 

Köder, Schnur, Blei usw bekommt man ja auch bei uns aber die typischen Styroporbretter nicht. 
Das suche ich noch einen Onlineshop in Deutschland oder einen der nach Deutschland liefert. 

Hast du vielleicht ein pasr Vorlagen für die Panula Montagen? Würde gerne auf Tinten am Grund angeln und auf Blaubarsch schleppen.

Gruß Petar


----------



## Floma (13. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr nach Kroatien gar keine Angeln mitnehmen. Das stand am Mittelmeer in den letzten Jahren in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand (Kinder!!!).

Das mit den Tintenfischen und Kraken triggert mich aber doch ein wenig. Kann mir da jemand Tips geben? Ich bin erfahrener Taucher und würde Apnoe bzw. treibend mit der Handleine mein Glück bei den Kraken probieren. Kann man so was auch ohne Sichtkontakt auf gut Glück vom Kajak machen, geht das mit den Metallködern mit Rundum-Kralle oder baut man sich fürs Boot eine Montage mit Naturködern?
Wie erwische ich Tintenfische und wo paddel ich da am besten hin. Handleine oder Rute (hätte da bzw. eine robustere Catana in 2,70, aber auch leichtere Ruten in 2,40 und 2,70, Allzweck-Teleskopruten, ..., soll halt nur eine mit). Reicht da die normale Lizenz über die die Eingeborenen nur schmunzeln?

Das soll alles kein zu großer Aufwand werden. Dann wenn ich mal 1-2 Stunden habe, will ich das halt mal machen.
Edit: Und geht das auch vom Ufer?


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2021)

Petar schrieb:


> Servus Brillendorsch,
> 
> Danke für den Tip. Den Laden in Vrsar kenne ich. Wollte mir vor dem Urlaub schon ein wenig Arbeit machen und was zusammenstellen.
> 
> ...


Es handelt sich dabei um ganz normale Endbleimontagen mit Paternoster, außer für Calamari, da ist einfach nur der Squit am Ende.
Das Wickelbrett kannst Du dir aus Styropor, Sperrholz oder Hartschaum selbst zurechtschneiden


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. Juli 2021)

Petar schau mal hier:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004QRXKE6/?coliid=IMIPLJF50YSOF&colid=2S2ODWJV36Z0V&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

sicher etwas worauf man aufbauen kann

Floma,

In Istrien habe ich einen Einheimischen gesehen der hatte eine Gummi-Krabbe ca. 8-10cm Durchmesser an geschätzt 1,0mm Monoschnur. Das Ding war sicher Kinder oder Hundspielzeug aber damit hat der in 30 Minuten sicher 10 Oktopusse gefangen. Einfach soweit es ging von der Kaimauer ausgeworfen und zupfend wieder eingeholt. Die hat er dann mit nem Gaff gelandet und nach Begutachtung wieder reingeschmissen. Waren Ihm alle zu klein. Wassertiefe war so 1,5-3m etwa


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2021)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> In Istrien habe ich einen Einheimischen gesehen der hatte eine Gummi-Krabbe ca. 8-10cm Durchmesser an geschätzt 1,0mm Monoschnur


Das machen die vornehmlich im Winterhalbjahr. 
Und dass er die kleinen zurücksetzte, ist für Kroaten eher ungewöhnlich, normalerweise wird alles verwertet, sei es nur für Brudet (istrische Fischsuppe)


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. Juli 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Das mit den Tintenfischen und Kraken triggert mich aber doch ein wenig.



Einfach die klassichen Tintenfischköder mitnehmen, eine 2,7er Spinnflitze und dann ab dunkel werden an Beleuchteten Hafenmolen angeln. Auswerfen, absinken lassen und dann langsam bis zügig durchjiggen oder auch langsam kurbeln, je nachdem, worauf sie gerade stehen.
Sowohl zur Seeseite als auch im Hafen selbst gehen die an den Köder.
Für mich ein geiles angeln und frisch sind Sepien und Calmare eine Wucht wobei ich persönlich Sepia zum Essen am liebsten mag.

Desweiteren funktioniert es auch an unbeleuchteten Stellen!
Hierfür ein Knicklicht sowie das Halteröhrchen der Knicklichter nehmen. Das Röhrchen auf die freie Hauptschnur schieben, dann den Köder anknoten.
Jetzt kannst du zu Beginn des Angelns das Knicklicht knicken, einen Meter vor dem Köder ins Röhrchen stecken und somit fixieren.
Dann einfach losangeln und mit dem Abstand zwischen Köder und Knicklicht etwas spielen. Manchmal müssen es zwei Meter sein, manchmal ist das Knicklicht direkt vor dem Köder eine Bank.
Jedenfalls werden Sepien und Calmare von Licht magisch angezogen. Meist ist ein Abstand von einem Meter perfekt.

Da diese Angelei immer erst spät Abends startet ist es gerade zu perfekt, wenn die Family dabei ist. Man kann damit anfangen sobald es ca. eine halbe Stunde lang dunkel ist bis es wieder hell wird.

Bei den Ködern eher auf kleinere setzen und bebleite sowie unbebleite mitnehmen.

Empfehlen würde ich zusätzlich ein paar kleine Dreiwegewirbel und kleine Birnenbleie 10Gr und 20gr.
Du knotest den Dreiegewirbel an die Hauptschnur und unten an den Dreiwegewirbel ein 80cm langes Stück Reißleine sowie zum Abschluss das Blei. An die freigebliebene Öse ein Vorfach von 1,5Metern und daran den unbeschwerten Köder.
Die Montage kannst du auswerfen und einfach einleiern. Wichtig ist, dass das Blei ständig Grundkontakt hat. Auch hier in der Geschwindigkeit variieren.

So und nun viel Spaß dabei und Berichte mal bitte, wie es gelaufen ist.
War zwar viel Text aber es ist einfacher als es sich liest. Die beschriebenen Methoden funktionieren überall, wo es Calmare und Sepien gibt.


----------



## Floma (14. Juli 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Einfach die klassichen Tintenfischköder mitnehmen, eine 2,7er Spinnflitze und dann ab dunkel werden an Beleuchteten Hafenmolen angeln. Auswerfen, absinken lassen und dann langsam bis zügig durchjiggen oder auch langsam kurbeln, je nachdem, worauf sie gerade stehen.
> Sowohl zur Seeseite als auch im Hafen selbst gehen die an den Köder.
> Für mich ein geiles angeln und frisch sind Sepien und Calmare eine Wucht wobei ich persönlich Sepia zum Essen am liebsten mag.
> 
> ...


Danke, danke, danke


----------



## Plolo (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo aus Krk auf Krk !
wir haben hier wunderschöne 33°C und bestes Badewetter 

beim Schnorcheln sind mir viele Fische aufgefallen, im Vergleich mit Südfrankreich deutlich mehr und deutlich größere. Um die Molen spielten immer wieder 10-15 Wölfe in bescheidenen Größen, aber wo kleine sind….

1) wir mieten uns demnächst ein Boot, Angellizenz besorge ich mir noch, steige im Internet nicht ganz durch…(muss ich Mitglied eines Klubs sein?)…aber das klärt sich in der nächsten Tourist Info….
ich habe in meinem Größenwahn eine 30lbs Rute aus Norwegen im Gepäck, kann ich die einfach zum Schleppen raushängen? Gezielt auf Thunfisch will ich eigentlich nicht, sondern eher „gucken-was-beißt“ und einen Thunfisch zurücksetzen (sollte er sich an meine Angel verirren). Große Hechtschleppköder habe ich auch ein paar dabei…..brauche ich dafür schon die Thunfisch-Lizenz?
2) dickes Fluo Vorfach oder einfach an die geflochtene?


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> ich habe in meinem Größenwahn eine 30lbs Rute aus Norwegen im Gepäck, kann ich die einfach zum Schleppen raushängen?


Das kannst Du zwar machen aber wenn Du nicht weißt wo, wirst du einfach nichts fangen.
Mein Onkel hat letztes Jahr von 14 Tagen Urlaub knapp 7 Tage (5-6 Stunden pro Tag) lang geschleppt und nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Ich habe ihm zwei Ruten fertig gemacht, die er mitgenommen hat. 

Eine Seekarte ist ein Anfang um sich Struktur zu suchen, ein Echolot mit GPS/Plotter die Ergänzung um auf der Seekarte ausgemachte Stellen gezielt anfahren zu können. 
Aber letztendlich fehlt einem die Erfahrung um wirlich gut zu fangen. Es gibt dort viel fischleeren Raum und wenn man Pech hat, schleppt man nur dort und fängt nichts.

Immer ein Vorfach vor die geflochtene schalten!


----------



## Plolo (15. Juli 2021)

Seekarte habe ich meine Navionics und auch Strukturen da rausgesucht…..
ich würde eh es als just-for-Fun machen und nicht 7-Tage schleppen….sondern eher auf dem Weg in die Badebucht/Zur Angelstelle…..dort würde ich auf Blinker/Paternoster/GuFi umsteige, da mein 8-jähriger Sohn auch angeln möchte…

vorfach mache ich beim normalen SpinnfisChen sowieso, beim Schleppen war ich mir nicht sicher…..das Kaliber der Fische könnte dann ja auch ein ganz anderes sein….


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> Gezielt auf Thunfisch will ich eigentlich nicht, sondern eher „gucken-was-beißt“ und einen Thunfisch zurücksetzen (sollte er sich an meine Angel verirren). Große Hechtschleppköder habe ich auch ein paar dabei…..brauche ich dafür schon die Thunfisch-Lizenz?


ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Thun an deinen Köder verirrt, dazu müsstest Du weit auf die offene See.
Die Lizenzen für Thun sind begrenzt und längst an örtliche Fischer und Guides vergeben.
In Krk gibt es einen Angelladen, besorg dir da ne billige Hechtrute und nimm die zum Schleppen. Bleib küstennah bei etwa 10-15m Tiefenlinie. Da ist immer Struktur 
und meißtens auch Fisch. Schlepp einfach von Krk aus die Küste runter Richtung Baska, landschaftlich traumhaft schön und geile Badebuchten findest Du dort auch.
Nimm schlanke Wobler max. 10-12cm ,


----------



## pulpot (15. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> Hallo aus Krk auf Krk !
> wir haben hier wunderschöne 33°C und bestes Badewetter
> 
> beim Schnorcheln sind mir viele Fische aufgefallen, im Vergleich mit Südfrankreich deutlich mehr und deutlich größere. Um die Molen spielten immer wieder 10-15 Wölfe in bescheidenen Größen, aber wo kleine sind….
> ...



Am Hafen in Krk in so einer Art Kiosk gab es 2017 einen Angelladen, der die verkaufte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Am Hafen in Krk in so einer Art Kiosk gab es 2017 einen Angelladen, der die verkaufte.


das ist der mir bekannte Angelladen. Erstaunlich gut sortiert, spricht gutes englisch und gibt wertvolle Tips.
Preisgünstig ist er auch noch


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> dort würde ich auf Blinker/Paternoster/GuFi umsteige, da mein 8-jähriger Sohn auch angeln möchte…


Dann nehmt Euch feine Montagen (vergleichbar mit unserem Stippgerät) mit, damit fangt Ihr dann zwar kleinere Fische aber dafür einige. Hakengröße 8-16 mitnehmen.
Einfach vom Boot etwas Brot rein werfen und warten bis die Schwärme kommen. 

Vom Boot aus würde ich dann sogar mit freier Leine angeln. Als Köder Brot oder kleine Tintenfischstückchen gehen immer. 

Das ist kurzweiliges Angeln, was vor allem den kleinen Spaß macht. Die Beute ist dann bunt gemischt, echt schöne Fische! 
Aufpassen nur bei Petermännchen und bei Junior auch auf kleinere Fische mit Stacheln.


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nimm schlanke Wobler max. 10-12cm ,


Word! Rapala Deep Tail Dancer in 9cm und 11cm sind super!

Wichtig ist, nach jedem Einsatz Rute/Rollen/Köder/Wirbel/Haken etc. mit Süßwasser abspülen.
Wir nehmen immer ein Eimer Süßwasser aus dem Hafen mit. Da kommen dann schon mal benutzte Köder/Haken/Wirbel sofort nach ihrem Einsatz rein. Die Ruten und Rollen unter der Dusche abspülen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Word! Rapala Deep Tail Dancer in 9cm und 11cm sind super!


die sind klasse, vor Ort bekommste aber auch ähnliche gleich gut fängige zu einem Bruchteil an Kosten.
Einheimische hängen sehr selten so teure Köder an die Schnur, es sei denn, man schenkt ihnen einen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Einheimische hängen sehr selten so teure Köder an die Schnur, es sei denn, man schenkt ihnen einen.


Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich fische diese Wobbler halt schon lange und überall auf der Welt. Die fangen auf den Kanaren, an der Ostsee, in Norwegen und vor vier Jahren haben die auch auf den Malediven Fisch gebracht. 
Für mich ist das einer der besten Schleppköder in kleiner Größe, da man den in allen Geschwindigkeiten schleppen kann ohne das er seine Fängigkeit verliert. 

Und sie halten wirklich lange bis sie mal ausgetauscht werden müssen.


----------



## Plolo (15. Juli 2021)

Habe eine gewisse Sammlung an Wobblern dabei, kenne das Mittelmeer aus Südfrankreich und vermute dass dort Ähnliches fängig ist….
auch habe ich Makrelen- und Heringsvorfächer dabei, auch die Typischen Mittelmeergummifische….k.A. wie die heißen, fangen aber wie ….

meine Ruten: 30lbs, Gummifischrute (für Hechtgröße), MeFo Rute (Reiserute bis 45g Wg), Kinderbootsrute, Ultraleichtrute (10g Wg)
kleinteile und Köder auch dabei (mein Kofferraum war groß)

Salzwassererfahrung habe ich, da ich direkt an der Ostsee wohne…..Petermännchen & Co. ist mir ein Begriff…

Naturköder versuche ich zu vermeiden, aber mal sehen, sind noch ein bisschen hier….


den Laden in Krk habe ich schon gefunden, war noch nicht drin..kommt aber noch


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

30lbs ist zu viel, nimm die Meforute zum Schleppen mit kleinem Wobbler und die 30er mit Makrelenpaternoster auf Minithune.
Makrelen sind jetzt vor Ort,


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2021)

Paternoster mit 120g Endblei, ca. 25 - 30 m Schnur ablassen und langsam schleppen. Vor allem in der Abenddämmerung rappelt es dann auch bald an der Rute.
Achte auf jagende Möven, die weisen dir den Weg


----------



## Plolo (15. Juli 2021)

Hätte mal meine weichere Hechtrute mitgenommen, die ich sonst vom Kayak als Schlepprute benutze….aber hätte-hätte-Fahrradkette…

mir wird da schon was einfallen 

wie gesagt, die 30lbs nur für die großen….mal sehen….wenn doch was drauf geht…..werde ich berichten….


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> Ultraleichtrute (10g Wg)


Das ist natürlich geiles Gerät für das Angeln mit freier Leine vom Boot, da ist richtig Spaß mit den kleinen vorprogrammiert 


Plolo schrieb:


> Naturköder versuche ich zu vermeiden, aber mal sehen, sind noch ein bisschen hier….


Echt, weshalb das denn? Zwei Packungen Toastbrot und ab geht´s


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> Habe eine gewisse Sammlung an Wobblern dabei, kenne das Mittelmeer aus Südfrankreich und vermute dass dort Ähnliches fängig ist….
> auch habe ich Makrelen- und Heringsvorfächer dabei, auch die Typischen Mittelmeergummifische….k.A. wie die heißen, fangen aber wie ….
> 
> meine Ruten: 30lbs, Gummifischrute (für Hechtgröße), MeFo Rute (Reiserute bis 45g Wg), Kinderbootsrute, Ultraleichtrute (10g Wg)
> kleinteile und Köder auch dabei (mein Kofferraum war groß)


Wenn dir sehr zeitiges Aufstehen nichts ausmacht und du eine gute Uferstelle mit Parkplatz suchst, kannst Du hier bestimmt mit der Mefo-Rute und den Makrelepaternostern bzw. den Mittelmeer-GuFi (von Fiiish?) etwas reißen, musst allerdings vor dem Hellwerden anfangen, sobald die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint, kannst Du einpacken:






						Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit!
					

Servus alle zusammen. Ich lese hier schon länger mit und bin immer wieder froh diesen Thread gefunden zu haben! Echt schön zu sehen was alles so am Mittelmeer geht wenn man selbst zu selten dort hin kommt. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage... Geplant war eigentlich Istrien aber jetz gehts...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Ist etwa 10min mit den Auto von Krk entfernt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Wenn dir sehr zeitiges Aufstehen nichts ausmacht und du eine gute Uferstelle mit Parkplatz suchst, kannst Du hier bestimmt mit der Mefo-Rute und den Makrelepaternostern bzw. den Mittelmeer-GuFi (von Fiiish?) etwas reißen, musst allerdings vor dem Hellwerden anfangen, sobald die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint, kannst Du einpacken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vribnik ist mit dem Auto mind. 40 Min. entfernt und ist auf der anderen Inselseite.
Gute Spots gibt es da allerdings.


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Vribnik ist mit dem Auto mind. 40 Min. entfernt und ist auf der anderen Inselseite.


Eigentlich nicht, schon gar nicht nachts. Google Maps sagt 13 min : https://www.google.de/maps/dir/D102...ce85928be25!2m2!1d14.6751839!2d45.0775494!3e0


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, schon gar nicht nachts. Google Maps sagt 13 min : https://www.google.de/maps/dir/D102...ce85928be25!2m2!1d14.6751839!2d45.0775494!3e0


sorry, aber vor 1 1/5 Wochen war ich noch da, 
Manchmal unterscheidet sich Google doch sehr von der Realität. 
Wenn Du fährst wie die Einheimischen kannst Du es in 30 Min schaffen, Ich hoffe aber sehr, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt in einem unbekannten Gebiet
mit Rennfahrerallüren durch die Gegend zu rasen.
Da nimmt der schöne Urlaub schnell ein böses Ende.


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, aber vor 1 1/5 Wochen war ich noch da,
> Manchmal unterscheidet sich Google doch sehr von der Realität.
> Wenn Du fährst wie die Einheimischen kannst Du es in 30 Min schaffen, Ich hoffe aber sehr, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt in einem unbekannten Gebiet
> mit Rennfahrerallüren durch die Gegend zu rasen.
> Da nimmt der schöne Urlaub schnell ein böses Ende.


Bei mir ist es 5 Jahre her und ist eigentlich auch egal. Wir waren in Vrbnik untergebracht und sind schon einige Male nach Krk zum Einkaufen, wenn wenig Verkehr war, hat man die 10km schon in 15min geschafft, 2/5 der Strecke war eine gute Strasse (~80km/h) , 2/5 eine schmale Strasse (~40 km/h) und der Rest in Vrbnik (~10km/h). So sagt zumindest meine Erinnerung ...


----------



## Plolo (16. Juli 2021)

diese Art meine ich, gibt es in diversen Größen..

habe davon auch verschiedene dabei


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> habe davon auch verschiedene dabei


 Die kenne ich nicht. Könnten aber gut funktionieren. Meine Erfahrung ist, je kleiner desto besser.


----------



## Plolo (16. Juli 2021)

so sehen die auch häufig aus……gibt es in Frankreich überall, und eigentlich sehr gute Köder….

so einige Makrelen und -artige sind schon drauf reingefallen…..allerdings war ich hier auf Krk noch nicht los…


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2021)

Die würde ich im Dunkeln probieren. Bei Tageslicht sind sie wegen des sehr klaren Wassers und der guten Augen der Fische wohl etwas zu künstlich und die Schnurdicke ist auch recht hoch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> wenn wenig Verkehr war, hat man die 10km schon in 15min geschafft,


Es ist Hauptsaison , da ist mit wenig Verkehr kaum zu rechnen.
Die Spots dort sind schon sehr gut und gehören auch zu den besten Stellen auf der Insel, weil man vom Ufer aus bereits Tiefen über 25m erreichen kann.
Allerdings ist die Ecke jetzt in der Hauptsaison wohl Tag und Nacht mit Partyleuten bevölkert.


----------



## Petar (18. Juli 2021)

Bin echt mal gespannt ob ich was fange. Bin vom 03.08 bis 20.08 in Vrsar und werde dort mein Glück vom Ufer aus und vielleicht mal vom Boot aus versuchen. Denke für Calamari ist es nich ein wenig zu früh. Aber Strejlka sollte vielleicht was beißen. 
Vom 11.09 bis 18.09 bin ich auf einem Segelboot unterwegs.  Da werde ich versuchen zu schleppen und wenn wir in einer bucht sind mit der Panula am Grund zu fischen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich noch ne Spinnrute mitnehmen soll. Mit wieviel Gramm Wurgewicht würdet ihr angeln?
Grüße Peter


----------



## pulpot (19. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es ist Hauptsaison , da ist mit wenig Verkehr kaum zu rechnen.
> Die Spots dort sind schon sehr gut und gehören auch zu den besten Stellen auf der Insel, weil man vom Ufer aus bereits Tiefen über 25m erreichen kann.
> Allerdings ist die Ecke jetzt in der Hauptsaison wohl Tag und Nacht mit Partyleuten bevölkert.


Wir waren damals Ende August dort, also fast noch Hauptsaison und ich schrieb ja im Eingangsbeitrag, dass man früh im Dunkeln dort hin soll und wenn die Sonne zu sehen ist (z.Z. vielleicht 6-7h) langsam wieder einpacken kann. Um die Zeit war damals nur das Müllauto unterwegs. Und Party war in Vrbnik jetzt auch nicht wirklich, sondern nur gesittetes Abendessen mit anschließendem Weitertrinken. Spätestens um 1h war Ruhe. Ausser an dem einem Wochenende an dem dort Weinfest war, da war erst Ruhe als es hell wurde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2021)

pulpot ,
lassen wir ihn selbst ausprobieren.
In dem meißten Dingen sind unsere Meinungen ja Deckungsgleich. 
Vor 2 Wochen war da die Hölle los, dass kann auch an diesewr Scheiß Pandemie liegen, da darf man ja hin


----------



## ragbar (20. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379978
> 
> 
> diese Art meine ich, gibt es in diversen Größen..
> ...


Nimm mal so einen an einem 1.2m 30er FC-Vorfach hinter einem 40gr Spiro sinkend und zieh den vor Sonnenaufgang vom Ufer aus durchs Wasser. 4gr. Bleischrot vor den Köder.


----------



## flo1980 (20. Juli 2021)

Servus ihr Kroatenexperten!

Nachdem Spanien wieder coronamäßig abdreht & außerdem die Unterkünfte auf den Kanaren grad absurd teuer sind fahren wir als Familie wieder mit dem VW Bus nach Kroatien (Ende August/Anfang September). Diesmal an zwei neue Orte: Eine Woche auf der Insel Murter (wohnen in Murter) und eine Woche in Zaglav auf der Insel Dugi Otok. Mein Plan ist tagsüber standardmäßig mit Sbirolino & Toastbrot den üblichen Meeräschen/Meerbrassen/Hornhechten etc. auf den Geist zu gehen. Abends/nachts oder frühmorgens bissl Spinnfischen + Rute mit Naturköder raus (Conger?). Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrungswerte von diesen 2 Inseln? In Murter gibt's einen Haufen Boote, die Fahrten anbieten, allerdings für eine Person sauteuer.

Danke euch & immer fette Beute!
Flo.


----------



## pulpot (21. Juli 2021)

flo1980 schrieb:


> Servus ihr Kroatenexperten!
> 
> Nachdem Spanien wieder coronamäßig abdreht & außerdem die Unterkünfte auf den Kanaren grad absurd teuer sind fahren wir als Familie wieder mit dem VW Bus nach Kroatien (Ende August/Anfang September). Diesmal an zwei neue Orte: Eine Woche auf der Insel Murter (wohnen in Murter) und eine Woche in Zaglav auf der Insel Dugi Otok. Mein Plan ist tagsüber standardmäßig mit Sbirolino & Toastbrot den üblichen Meeräschen/Meerbrassen/Hornhechten etc. auf den Geist zu gehen. Abends/nachts oder frühmorgens bissl Spinnfischen + Rute mit Naturköder raus (Conger?). Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrungswerte von diesen 2 Inseln? In Murter gibt's einen Haufen Boote, die Fahrten anbieten, allerdings für eine Person sauteuer.
> 
> ...


Wann seid ihr denn in Zaglav? Ich bin wahrscheinlich in den letzten beiden Augustwochen 21.8. - 3.9. in Sali (Nachbarort), vielleicht hast du ja Lust, dass wir mal zusammen losgehen? Ich bin aber auch das erste Mal dort und schon gespannt wie es ist. Generell sollte die Nähe zu den Kornatis(Schutzgebiet) sich sehr positiv auf das Fangergebnis auswirken.


----------



## Angorafrosch (21. Juli 2021)

Camping in/auf Murter fand ich gruselig. Teuer und irgendwie lagen alle CP gefühlt an der Inselhauptstraße wo hinz und kunz seinen Stortauspuff testet. Nie wieder Murter. Dafür gibts an der Küstenstraße (magistrala) am Kreisverkehr 2 gute Spanferkel-grill- restoran unsre Wahl ist das erste/nördliche. Gibt zwar nur gegrilltes Schwein, aber das wenigstens fast immer. Die anderen grillen oft erst abends, aber nicht wenn wir den Standort wechseln


----------



## Plolo (22. Juli 2021)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht…

mit demBoot 2 Tage unterwegs gewesen, Fisch ist da, kommen vor lauter Schnorcheln, Delphinen hinterherfahren, Baden kaum zum Angeln…

ein paar Makrelen haben auf den Smorsilda MeFo Blinker gebissen, eine haben wir gelandet, bei den anderen habe ich gewartet bis mein Sohn mit seinem Kinderkescher soweit war….war dann zu langsam…..alleine hätte ich 4-5 gehabt, so halt nur eine…..macht nix…..vielleicht mache ich daraus einen Naturköder für schwerer Fische….

Brot ist echt ein heißer Köder für kleinere Brassen…..da die so schön sind, bekomme ich dann wohl Ärger mit meiner Tochter…..aber für alle die da mal hinfahren…..kleiner Haken, Weißbrotkrümmel vom Boot in einer Bucht…..dann geht es schnell….


----------



## Plolo (25. Juli 2021)

hier auf Krk ist das Wetter heute nicht so dolle…schwül, kein Regen, verminderte Sicht…morgen und übermorgen haben wir wieder ein Boot, hoffe das Wetter hält..bzw. wird besser..
hatte heute Tintenfisch (gekauft) gemacht, und die Köpfe wegen meiner Familie vor dem Braten entfernt…in meinem Angelkoffer habe ich Buttlöffel mit 2 je #1er Haken gefunden…morgen werde ich die mal langsam mit dem TintenfischKopf schleppen oder über Grund im Tiefen schleifen lassen….mal sehen was kommt…


----------



## pulpot (26. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> …in meinem Angelkoffer habe ich Buttlöffel mit 2 je #1er Haken gefunden…morgen werde ich die mal langsam mit dem TintenfischKopf schleppen oder über Grund im Tiefen schleifen lassen….mal sehen was kommt…



Bei den vielen Steinen im Wasser ... ein Hänger nach dem anderen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Bei vielen den Steinen im Wasser ... ein Hänger nach dem anderen würde ich sagen.


das befürchte ich auch, 
ein tiroler Hölzel reduziert die Hängergefahr ein wenig


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2021)

Plolo schrieb:


> hier auf Krk ist das Wetter heute nicht so dolle…schwül, kein Regen, verminderte Sicht…morgen und übermorgen haben wir wieder ein Boot, hoffe das Wetter hält..bzw. wird besser..
> hatte heute Tintenfisch (gekauft) gemacht, und die Köpfe wegen meiner Familie vor dem Braten entfernt…in meinem Angelkoffer habe ich Buttlöffel mit 2 je #1er Haken gefunden…morgen werde ich die mal langsam mit dem TintenfischKopf schleppen oder über Grund im Tiefen schleifen lassen….mal sehen was kommt…



Keine Ahnung was Buttlöffel sind, aber stell dich auf ne Menge kleine Barsche ein. Wenn du die vermeiden willst und selektiv auf Brassen fischen willst: Köder bis zum Grund absinken lassen und sofort 5 Meter hochkurbeln. Dann bleiben die Barsche fern, die Brassen aber nicht. 

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Fabian 94 (1. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen ,
Ich fahre für 1ne Woche nach Krk .
Ich werde dort 1ner Woche mit dem Boot unterwegs sein und hatte vor ein wenig zu Schleppen / Naturköderangeln .
Ich habe mir die sportfischer lizens für eine Woche gekauft. 
Meine fragen dazu wären :
1. herscht ein Drillingsverbot für Kunstköder ? 
2. Ich habe gelesen es gilt das Limit für die Ausrüstung von 30lbs ist dieses Limit auf die Ausrüstung Komplett ausgelegt,oder gilt diese jeweils 30lbs für die rute und 30lbs für die Rolle ?
3. Wieviel Fisch darf man entnehmen, habe da etwas von 1nem Fisch am Tag gelesen, oder gilt dies nur für das Big Game ? 
4.Gibt es Fischereiverbotszonen /Nationalparks dort wo man nicht angeln darf ? 

Vielen Dank im voraus hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. August 2021)

Fabian 94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Ich fahre für 1ne Woche nach Krk .
> Ich werde dort 1ner Woche mit dem Boot unterwegs sein und hatte vor ein wenig zu Schleppen / Naturköderangeln .
> Ich habe mir die sportfischer lizens für eine Woche gekauft.
> ...


----------



## Fabian 94 (1. August 2021)

Perfekt vielen Dank  
Hättest du noch ein paar Tipps bezüglich dem leichten schleppen an der Küste?


----------



## Fabian 94 (1. August 2021)

Bezüglich der Schnur gibt es aber keike Beschränkung oder ?


----------



## Plolo (1. August 2021)

Fabian 94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Ich fahre für 1ne Woche nach Krk .
> Ich werde dort 1ner Woche mit dem Boot unterwegs sein und hatte vor ein wenig zu Schleppen / Naturköderangeln .
> Ich habe mir die sportfischer lizens für eine Woche gekauft.
> ...



Welche Seite von KrK ? Hafen ? Krk auf Krk ? Habt Ihr das Boot über Nacht oder nur täglich ein Boot gemietet (also von z.B. 9-19 Uhr) ?
komme gerade von dort wieder....hatten für insgesamt 4 Tage ein Boot, nächstes Jahr mieten wir eines für 1-2 Wochen, mal sehen......
es ist dort sehr viel Bootsverkehr, deswegen ist schleppen immer so eine Sache...die fahren gefühlt immer auf einen zu um dann dicht vorbeizufahren, was beim schleppen aber blöd ist...

30lbs finde ich zu schwer......hatte ich zwar auch dabei, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich.....Schleppen mit Hechtruten reicht völlig für die meisten Köder......
ich nehme in meinen nächsten Urlaub nur 2 Hechtruten und 1 MeFo Rute mit, reicht völlig zum Bootsangeln...
Köder alles was glitzert, meist blautöne.... Makrelenvorfach gehört auch dazu

wir sind von Krk (Hafen) meist nach Plavnik gefahren, dort gibt es schöne klare Buchten zum Schnorcheln, geschleppt habe ich um die Insel Plavnik herum, Fische standen meist zwischen 10 und 25m, was bei den steil abfallenden Küsten nur ein sehr schmaler Streifen ist..
dort haben dann auch die Delphine gejagt....und Geier kannst Du auch sehen....
wenn Du auf eine Wassertiefenkarte schaust, gibt es ein paar Unterwasserberge un Krk, die lohnen sich auch.....

wir sind auch bis Cres gefahren, direkte westliche Linie von Plavnik ist so ein kleiner Landzipfel südöstlich (Rt Tarej), dort stand sehr viel Fisch....

Kormati (im Süden von Plavnik) hat eine Kante in der südlichen Verlängerung von 50m auf 7m...dort war auch sehr viel Fisch.....fahrt dicht an Kormati lang Richtung Süden, könnt ihr gar nicht verfehlen....


----------



## Fabian 94 (1. August 2021)

Wir sind direkt auf der Insel und werden auch von Krk Hafen auch starten . Wir haben es komplett eine Woche gemietet also bleiben wir auch nachts auf dem Boot.  Perfekt  werde ich auf jedenfalldie spots  mal ausprobieren danke 
Was hat du dort ans Band bekommen ?


----------



## Fabian 94 (1. August 2021)

Würde gerne mit multirolle fischen hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich rute und rolle als Set herbekomm innerhalb den 30lbs die erlaubt sind. Sollte schol was halten aber auch im Rahmen bleiben preislich ,da ich sie nur 1-2mal im Jahr meistens im Urlaub fischen werde


----------



## Plolo (1. August 2021)

Wenn Du schon so schwer fischen möchtest, schau mal unter den Norwegen Sachen, da wirst Du fündig…
 Ei welchem Anbieter hast Du gemietet?


----------



## Fabian 94 (2. August 2021)

Das maximum an lbs werde ich natürlich nicht ausschöpfen aber eine normale multirolle und rute finde ich beim schleppen besser .


----------



## Niklas32 (3. August 2021)

Moin, 
ich habe vor gegen Ende der Woche mit dem Zelt in Richtung Kroatien aufzubrechen. Schon einmal vorab vielen Dank für die zahlreichen informativen Beiträge auf den vorherigen Seiten.
Einige Fragen stellen sich mir aber doch noch.
Zum einen habe ich hier  im Forum gelesen, dass es für das Uferangeln nicht nötig ist eine Lizenz zu erwerben. Dr. Google sagt mir dazu allerdings etwas anderes. Hat da jemand noch genauere Infos?
Insgesamt habe ich vor vom Ufer aus zu Angeln. Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen wohl am Besten auf Grund. Ich werde einfach vorher die Bereiche etwas abschnorcheln und anschließend versuchen die gesehenen Fische ans Band zu kriegen.
Gern würde ich mal einen Tintenfisch fangen. Dazu würde ich beleuchtete Stellen aufsuchen und dort mit diesen Leuchtködern mit Hakenkranz angeln. Hat sonst noch jemand weitere Tipps?

Vielleicht noch eine Frage zum allgemeinen Teil. Ich bin das erste mal in Kroatien. Ich bin mobil und habe vor zu Zelten. Hat jemand gute Campingplatz-Empfehlungen oder Orte die eher weniger zu empfehlen sind?

Grüße Niklas


----------



## pulpot (3. August 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe vor gegen Ende der Woche mit dem Zelt in Richtung Kroatien aufzubrechen. Schon einmal vorab vielen Dank für die zahlreichen informativen Beiträge auf den vorherigen Seiten.
> Einige Fragen stellen sich mir aber doch noch.
> Zum einen habe ich hier  im Forum gelesen, dass es für das Uferangeln nicht nötig ist eine Lizenz zu erwerben. Dr. Google sagt mir dazu allerdings etwas anderes. Hat da jemand noch genauere Infos?


Doch die brauchst Du theoretisch, obwohl vom Ufer sehr selten kontrolliert wird - ich wurde das noch nie und habe mittlerweile seit 2012 9 Trips hinter mir. Wenn Du aber trotzdem kontrolliert wirst, sind die Strafen u.U. sehr empfindlich (Gerät weg  + etwa 200 Euro Strafe).



Niklas32 schrieb:


> Insgesamt habe ich vor vom Ufer aus zu Angeln. Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen wohl am Besten auf Grund. Ich werde einfach vorher die Bereiche etwas abschnorcheln und anschließend versuchen die gesehenen Fische ans Band zu kriegen.



Auf Grund klappt eher schlecht, da selbst an den wenigen sandigen Stellen immer wieder große scharfkantige Steine auf Grund liegen. Am besten geht das noch bei wenig Strömung mit einem sinkenden Spirulino, da der beim Einholen schnell hoch kommt. Man hat trotzdem viele Hänger. Leichtes Posenangeln mit langen Ruten (Bolo) macht am Anfang am meisten Spass. Ansonsten Spinnangeln in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden. Einheimische werfen manchmal auch eine halbe Sardine nur am Haken ganz ohne Montage so weit wie möglich raus und halten die Schnur zwischen den Fingern um bei Biss recht schnell anzuschlagen.


Niklas32 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch eine Frage zum allgemeinen Teil. Ich bin das erste mal in Kroatien. Ich bin mobil und habe vor zu Zelten. Hat jemand gute Campingplatz-Empfehlungen oder Orte die eher weniger zu empfehlen sind?


Nimm reichlich Zeug gegen Mücken mit. Die können sehr nerven. Und bei den Wespen hilft am besten Kaffeepulver glimmen zu lassen.


----------



## Niklas32 (3. August 2021)

pulpot schrieb:


> Doch die brauchst Du theoretisch, obwohl vom Ufer sehr selten kontrolliert wird - ich wurde das noch nie und habe mittlerweile seit 2012 9 Trips hinter mir. Wenn Du aber trotzdem kontrolliert wirst, sind die Strafen u.U. sehr empfindlich (Gerät weg  + etwa 200 Euro Strafe).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Schon einmal vielen Dank dafür. Dann weiß ich Bescheid und werde noch einige Posen einpacken. 
Riesenfische müssen es auch gar nicht werden. Es wär nur schön, wenn auch mal was für den Grill dabei wäre.


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. August 2021)

Fabian 94 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mit multirolle fischen hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich rute und rolle als Set herbekomm innerhalb den 30lbs die erlaubt sind. Sollte schol was halten aber auch im Rahmen bleiben preislich ,da ich sie nur 1-2mal im Jahr meistens im Urlaub fischen werde


Schau mal auf Angelplatz, angeldomäne, neptunmaster und gerlinger im www. 
Ich selbst hab da für rund 60 eu ne Penn Rampage Boat bekommen( leider nicht mehr im Programm) 20-30 lbs.
Da ich bisher nur 1x mit boot unterwegs war kann ich wenig dazu sagen. Als Rolle hatte ich eine Multi von spro und die penn slammer LL 460. Über letztere kann ich nur gutes sagen denn sie hat mir in D meinen 1. Zander beschert.


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. August 2021)

Wir waren bis vor 1 Woche  da und alle einheimischen meinten.... Vom ufer zu warm, die brauchbaren Fische sind alle in tiefere/kältere Regionen gewandert. Ich hatte nur 1 Grundel von 22cm in 10 Tagen an der Adria. Selbst auf kleine Haken (2er/4er) nüscht. Egal ob mit sardine oder  kalamari oder muscheln. Wobbler, Popper und co brachten auch nix.


----------



## Floma (4. Januar 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Einfach die klassichen Tintenfischköder mitnehmen, eine 2,7er Spinnflitze und dann ab dunkel werden an Beleuchteten Hafenmolen angeln. Auswerfen, absinken lassen und dann langsam bis zügig durchjiggen oder auch langsam kurbeln, je nachdem, worauf sie gerade stehen.
> Sowohl zur Seeseite als auch im Hafen selbst gehen die an den Köder.
> Für mich ein geiles angeln und frisch sind Sepien und Calmare eine Wucht wobei ich persönlich Sepia zum Essen am liebsten mag.
> 
> ...


Ich will hier noch meinen Bericht einwerfen, wie es denn gelaufen ist. Mitte September war ich in der Dunkelheit regelmäßig in Porec am Ufer. Die Außernseite der Hafenbühne lang, später am Abend zwischen Hafen und Casino und dann noch das Ufer Richtung Markthalle vor. Tintenfische hab ich nicht gefangen, die Montagen haben aber soweit funktioniert, dass die Köder gut gelaufen sind und nichts verloren ging.

Ich war viel Schnorcheln, hab dabei aber nicht einen Kraken gesehen, das war ungewöhnlich. Seeigel sind irgendwie auch weg. Dafür gibt es ohne Ende Meerwalnüsse. An der Brandungsseite der vorgelagerten Inseln teilweise so viele, dass es sich wie im Bällebad anfühlt. Mehr Quallen als Wasser.

Mit der Decatlon-Stippe ging mir noch die ein oder andere Brasse in die Pfanne. Da ich ein paar Conger in ihren Löchern gesehen habe, wollte ich mir da auch noch einen fangen. Hab aber noch rechtzeitig erfahren, dass der furchtbar schmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2022)

Floma ,
Danke für den Bericht.
Porec! schönes Städtchen aber Angeltechnisch eben eine Herausforderung, Zumal dort eigentlich 
immer viele Leute flanieren.
Hauptsache, es hat dir gefallen


----------



## brandungsteufel (28. Januar 2022)

Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwelche speziellen Regelungen, wenn man vom Kajak aus an der Küste fischen will? Reicht da die normale Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea? 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2022)

brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwelche speziellen Regelungen, wenn man vom Kajak aus an der Küste fischen will? Reicht da die normale Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


meines Wissens nach reicht das


----------



## pulpot (28. Januar 2022)

brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwelche speziellen Regelungen, wenn man vom Kajak aus an der Küste fischen will? Reicht da die normale Licenses for recreational fisheries at sea?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Ja reicht. Mach das auch seit 2 Jahren so. Wurde allerdings auch noch nie kontrolliert - in 10 Jahren Kroatien-Angelei.


----------



## brandungsteufel (29. Januar 2022)

Danke euch. Bin auch jedes Jahr dort und wurde bis jetzt nicht kontrolliert. Einmal im Hafen angesprochen, dass man es nicht so gerne sieht. Fragte ob ich einen Lizenz habe, sagte ja und das war es schon. Viel spaß noch dazu.


----------



## stp69 (5. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen, 

ich stehe gerade in Selce auf einen Campingplatz direkt am Meer. Gestern Abend habe ich einige Einheimische gesehen, welche mit typischem Kanal Equipment von der Kaimauer aus geangelt haben. Köder war Teig. Pose hab ich keine gesehen, einer hatte wohl auch diverse Abrisse. Ich hab leider keinen Kontakt knüpfen können, die Herren sprachen kein Englisch oder Deutsch. Im Wasser habe ich sehr viele Fische gesehen, von 1 - 8 cm davon kleine mit einem leichten roten Schimmer und die anderen waren alle sehr dunkel. Alles im seichtem Wasser mit rund 1-1,5 Meter Tiefe.
Seeigel gibt es hier in Massen, kann man die essen? 
Am CP Empfang wurde mir gesagt, dass ich im Ort die 1 oder 3 Tageslizenz kaufen kann das mache ich gleich. 
Dabei habe ich quasi meine Kanal Grundausstattung für Pose, Grund und zum Spinnfischen. Nicht dabei habe ich Erfahrung 

Ich möchte mich gerne heute auch mal ans Meer setzen und ne Runde angeln, welche Tipps habt ihr? 

Danke Stephan


----------



## pulpot (5. Mai 2022)

Speziell für Spinfischen in Selce gibt es diesen schönen YT-kanal: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBRGFJUmdCvEdHN4oxv1MbA . Dort zeigt er auch immer seine Köder und nennt das sonstige Gerät. Mit Hilfe von Google-Maps bekommt man bestimmt auch rel. leicht den entsprechenden Steg heraus. Es scheint gerade (zumindest vor 3 Wochen) ganz gut auf Bastardmakrele zu laufen. Die sind ganz lecker auf dem Grill. Die Tageszeit ist wichtig, am besten morgens vor dem Hellwerden anfangen, wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint kann man nach Hause gehen. Abends geht auch, ist aber nicht ganz so erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2022)

In Kroatien war ich als Jugendlich ein paar Mal. Habe dort direkt am Campingplatz auf Tintenfische geangelt. Am Strand gab es eine betonierte Fläche mit Stegen. Da standen Abends immer zahlreiche Angler und haben auf Tintenfisch geangelt. Ich weiß noch, als Köder hatte ich eine Art Wobbler. Nur dass statt Haken mehrere kleine Stacheln an der Schwanzflosse befestigt waren. Ich selbst habe nie etwas gefangen. Aber andere Angler an dem Steg schon.


----------



## stp69 (5. Mai 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Speziell für Spinfischen in Selce gibt es diesen schönen YT-kanal: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBRGFJUmdCvEdHN4oxv1MbA . Dort zeigt er auch immer seine Köder und nennt das sonstige Gerät. Mit Hilfe von Google-Maps bekommt man bestimmt auch rel. leicht den entsprechenden Steg heraus. Es scheint gerade (zumindest vor 3 Wochen) ganz gut auf Bastardmakrele zu laufen. Die sind ganz lecker auf dem Grill. Die Tageszeit ist wichtig, am besten morgens vor dem Hellwerden anfangen, wenn die Sonne aufs Wasser scheint kann man nach Hause gehen. Abends geht auch, ist aber nicht ganz so erfolgversprechend.


Petri pulpot, 

ich habe mir das Video gerade angesehen. Nicht sehr Waidgerecht wie er mit den Fischen umgeht, aber OK andere Länder, andere Regeln. 
Alles was ich für diesen Fisch brauche, habe ich dabei, wenn auch auf der Spinrute noch eine geflochtene sitzt, das kann ich aber fix umbauen. 
Der Steg und die Promenade sind 20-100 Meter von meinem Stellplatz weg. Ich werde mir also gleich mal den Wecker stellen.

Im Angelladen habe ich mir gerade noch Köder gekauft, sehen aus wie in Salz getrocknete Wattwürmer nennen sich usoljeni Morski Crv, kennt jemand die Köder? Wie gehe ich damit um? 

Erst mal kaufen und später nachdenken, ihr kennt das sicher

Ich freu mich auf 3 Tage angeln und Eure Tipps
Petri Stephan


----------



## pulpot (5. Mai 2022)

stp69 schrieb:


> Petri pulpot,
> 
> ich habe mir das Video gerade angesehen. Nicht sehr Waidgerecht wie er mit den Fischen umgeht, aber OK andere Länder, andere Regeln.
> Alles was ich für diesen Fisch brauche, habe ich dabei, wenn auch auf der Spinrute noch eine geflochtene sitzt, das kann ich aber fix umbauen.


Geflochtene ist doch gut um weit rauszukommen. Du solltest allerdings ein nicht zu kurzes FC-Vorfach (0.30) vorschalten. Und ja der Umgang mit den Fischen ist nicht so doll.



stp69 schrieb:


> Der Steg und die Promenade sind 20-100 Meter von meinem Stellplatz weg. Ich werde mir also gleich mal den Wecker stellen.
> 
> 
> Im Angelladen habe ich mir gerade noch Köder gekauft, sehen aus wie in Salz getrocknete Wattwürmer nennen sich usoljeni Morski Crv, kennt jemand die Köder? Wie gehe ich damit um?


Kenn ich nicht, werden aber bestimmt schnell von kleinen Brassen abgefressen sein.


----------



## pulpot (6. Mai 2022)

Und? Hat der Wecker heute morgen rechtzeig geklingelt? Ich hätte gerne einen Bericht und/oder Bilder, um mir das Warten auf meinen Kroatien-Urlaub Mitte Juli zu verkürzen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (1. Juni 2022)

Moin, ich war vor 2 Jahren auch in Selce. Von der Mole auf Grund mit der Brandungsrute. Außer Spesen nix gewesen. Das Ufer fällt zwar recht steil ab, jedoch habe ich leider erst später beim schnorcheln gesehen das da nur riesen Steine und Felsbrocken sind. Da war mir dann klar warum jede Montage im Meer versunken ist. Birnenblei, Sbirrolino, Tiroler Hölzl, alles versenkt. Dabei sah es auf der Seekarte so gut aus. Über 20m Wassertiefe in Wurfdistanz, da war meine Hoffnung in Kältere,tiefere Regionen zu kommen entsprechend hoch. Zumal ich September und vom Ufer an anderen Küstenabschnitten nur recht warmes Wasser erreicht hatte.


----------



## brandungsteufel (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo again,

ich bin dieses Jahr wieder in Kroatien unterwegs, diesmal in Istrien. Gute Angelstellen habe ich mir schon per Maps gesucht.

Sie sehen zumindest verheißungsvoll aus, der Rest wird sich zeigen. Auch mal alles an Infos aus den gängigen Foren gesucht.
Werde zu Fuss und mit dem Kanu unterwegs sein.

Habe auf Istra.hr folgendes gelesen:

_Angeln ist in der Nähe von Meeres-Einrichtungen (in einer Entfernung von 200 m um Fischzuchtstätten oder 100 m von Muschelzuchtstätten), in Häfen (außer wenn es das lokale Hafenamt als solches ausschildert, d.h. zulässt) und an den Stränden und Schwimmbereichen ab 1 Mai bis 1. Oktober (außer in den Bereichen die von der lokalen Verwaltung oder einem Konzessionär als erlaubt ausgewiesenen wurden).
In besonderen Lebensräumen (Flussmündungen des Flusses Dragonja, Mirna und Raša, der Lim Bucht und dem Kanal von Fažana-Fasana sowie der Bucht von Medulin) und in einem Teil des Meeres innerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten gibt es Sonderbestimmungen, die folglich anders geregelt werden.
Der Bereich des Nationalparks Brijuni ist keine Fischerei- und Angelzone, sodass das dieser Bereich des Meeres einer interne Ordnung dieser Institution, die das Gebiet verwaltet, unterliegt._

Weiß jemand, ob es Karten der Verbotszonen gibt? Kann mir keinen Reim auf Kanal von Fažana-Fasana machen, wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue. Denn dort in der Ecke sind wir diesmal. Denke, wenn man Kroatisch kann wird man auf den Webseiten dort auch fündig, über google konnte ich aber nichts finden.

Vielleicht kann hier jemand weiterhelfen, wenn nein muss ich mein Glück vor Ort in den Touristenbüros versuchen.

Danke und viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Juni 2022)

brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hallo again,
> 
> ich bin dieses Jahr wieder in Kroatien unterwegs, diesmal in Istrien. Gute Angelstellen habe ich mir schon per Maps gesucht.
> 
> ...


Hallo brandungsteufel , ich bin seit Jahren 2 mal im Jahr in der Gegend.
Mit Kanal von Fasana ist wohl Valbadon gemeint.

Wo genau wirst du unterkommen und vor allem wann genau?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Juni 2022)

Karten von Verbotszonen habe ich noch nie gesehen.
In manchen Häfen stehen Angelverbotsschilder, das sind aber immer die größeren Häfen an der Westküste.
Ich empfehle die Ostküste.
Hier ist es touristisch wesentlich ruhiger. Kavran, Peruski, Krinica Luka sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## Floma (20. Juni 2022)

Oha, in der englischen Variante fallen mir die fehlenden Wörten wenigstens nicht auf. Fažana (italienisch Fasana) ist aber demnach eh nur eine Zone mit besonderen Bestimmungen und keine generelle Verbotszone. Das ist jedenfalls die Enge zwischen Fažana und der Inselgruppe Briyuni (wo man im Nationalpark nicht angeln darf). Meine Vermutung ist, dass es bei den besonderen Bestimmungen im Kanal auch eher um den Bereich Richtung Nationalpark geht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist ,dass es beim Kanal auch eher um den Bereich Richtung Nationalpark geht.


Dort wird aber fleißig geangelt, sowohl vom Boot, als auch von Land.
Nur jetzt in der Hochsaison ist da viel zu viel los.


----------



## brandungsteufel (20. Juni 2022)

Wir sind 2 Wochen in Peroj ist ja quasi gegenüber vom Nationalpark. Ferienhaus direkt am Meer.
Da gibt es ja viele Plätze wo kein direkter Strand ist. Richtung Süden kann man ja bis zum Leuchturm alles mal probieren und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Richtung Norden. Da sind ja auch Mündungsgebiete.


----------



## brandungsteufel (20. Juni 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hallo brandungsteufel , ich bin seit Jahren 2 mal im Jahr in der Gegend.
> Mit Kanal von Fasana ist wohl Valbadon gemeint.
> 
> Wo genau wirst du unterkommen und vor allem wann genau?


ja da könntest du Recht haben, wäre dann das hier 44.9118103357733, 13.808835858322563 in Google Maps


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Juli 2022)

Heute hat dieser Nursche meine Sammy Topwater zerlegt. Hat den zur Hälfte verschluckt. So einen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht dran. Was ist das für einer?  

LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## brandungsteufel (26. Juli 2022)

Könnte das ein Amber Jack sein? Hatte auf jeden fall mächtig Power.


----------



## Taurinus (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo, 
es handelt sich um einen Bluefish.

Lass ihn dir schmecken und Petri heil. 

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Juli 2022)

Bluefish.  Und Vorsicht, die Viecher haben ein Gebiss wie ein Bolzenschneider


----------



## brandungsteufel (26. Juli 2022)

Danke, ja die Zähne schon bewundert.


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. August 2022)

Hat jemand Tipps zum Angeln auf Hvar, Region Vrboska/Basina?


----------



## pulpot (5. August 2022)

Würde es ganz früh morgens hier probieren:









						Plaža Kamenjara · Unnamed Road,21463, Vrboska, Kroatien
					

★★★★★ · Öffentliches Großbad




					www.google.de
				




Hab dort im Sept. 2001 als Rucksacktourist mal 1 Nacht draussen übernachtet, weil keiner in Vrboska für 1 Nacht ein Zimmer vermieten wollte und ich spät abends nicht mehr wegkam. Es geht rel. steil runter, es sind aber lauter fast waagerechte Steinplatten in Absätzen vorhanden, auf denen sich gut Angeln lassen müsste. Schlafen ging damals auch so halbwegs. Spätestens ab 9 kommen dann aber viele Nacktbader. 
Auf Navionics sieht es so aus als wäre es  30m vom Ufer schon 20m tief.


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. August 2022)

Danke Pulpot. Für uns gehts n bissl weiter Richtung NW.


----------



## pulpot (5. August 2022)

Ja da ist es bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht erreichst Du ja auch mit einem guten Casting Jig das 20m Loch in der Buchteinfahrt. Obwohöl es dort bestimmt viele Hänger gibt - von den Bojen die über die letzten Jahrzehnte dort gesetzt wurden. Oder Du kaufst Dir so etwas hier:









						Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Simonswald finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



War meine beste Anschaffung bisher für Kroatien. Liegt schön stabil auf dem Wasser (solange sich keine weißen Schaumkämme an den Wellen bilden ist es nach meiner 3-jährigen Erfahrung in HR sicher darin zu angeln, im Sommer ist früh sowieso meist Ententeich). Und gut gepackt braucht es im Auto nur max. soviel Platz wie 2 SUP's.


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. August 2022)

Boot ist kein Problem ;-)


----------



## pulpot (5. August 2022)

Na dann ... ich habe beste Erfahrungen mit Tiefen zwischen 20 und 40m  gemacht. An Hängen von Unterwasserbergen. in Deiner Bucht würde ich diese Stellen hier ansteuern und dort ankern:


----------



## Angorafrosch (5. August 2022)

Danke, so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Mal sehn was das Echolot dann vor Ort sagt.


----------



## Floma (6. August 2022)

Ich war gerade eine Runde schnorcheln. Neben Pakostane in 3-4 Meter Tiefe bei fast ebenem Grund einige Goldbrassen, beachtliche Äschen und Sepia angetroffen. Ein größerer Tintenfische hatte die Ruhe weg und hat interagiert. An der Oberfläche gab es immer Mal wieder Hornhecht. Barsch und Petermännchen war auch vor Ort.
Raffe mich jetzt Mal auf und hole mir noch eine Angellizenz. Gerät ist ja dabei.


----------



## Fabian 94 (20. August 2022)

Hallo , 
Fahr in ein paar Tagen nach Kroatien , habe eine sportfischer lizens und eine bigfish lizens . Jez habe ich 2 Fragen:
1.Darf ich dort mit lebenden Köderfisch im Meer angeln?2. Und darf ich mit meiner bigfish  lizens auch Thunfisch entnehmen oder nur C&R ? 
Danke im voraus 

Lg


----------



## zulu (21. August 2022)

Lebendköder : Verboten
Entnahme      :  Verboten , auch nicht für Fotos 
C&R bedeutet linecut  direkt über dem Haken .


----------



## Fabian 94 (21. August 2022)

Ok , Bonito und mahi mahi auch verboten zum entnehmen


----------



## Taurinus (21. August 2022)

Nein


----------



## Fabian 94 (21. August 2022)

Wo du zufällig wo man die Mindestmaß findet ?


----------



## Taurinus (21. August 2022)

Einfach bei google "mindestmaße fische kroatien" eingeben.

Für den mit 120cm Mindestmaß auftauchenden Schwertfisch/Speerfisch gilt mittlerweile das gleiche wie für Bluefin.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Fabian 94 (27. August 2022)

Hallo vielen Dank hat geklappt nur stehen keine Maße für mahi mahi und Benito dort  heißt es wie hier in Deutschland auch es gibt keine Mindestmaß für nicht gelistete Fische ?


----------



## Fabian 94 (27. August 2022)

Nochmals bezüglich dem lebendem köderfisch viel haben hier ihn als topköder beschrieben ist er nun in kroatien verboten oder nicht lg


----------



## zulu (28. August 2022)

der lebende köderfisch ist ausdrücklich verboten worden
auch die profis dürfen das nicht mehr

das ist noch nicht lange so

warum ?  weil so leute wie du mal danach gefragt haben
da hat sich dann das ministerium was für euch touristen ausgedacht

und nun sind alle davon betroffen 

auch die ganze fragerei wegen schomaßen usw bringen nur unruhe ins land


was verstehst du unter benito ? gibt es doch gar nicht
es gibt 5 verschiedene kleine thunfischarten in der adria , die du sicher nicht unterscheiden kannst
wenn du sie am haken hast 

fang doch erst mal was und mach fotos und release , dann helfe ich dir bei der bestimmung


----------



## zulu (28. August 2022)

da gibt es tatsächlich leute aus deutschland , die fordern beim fischereiministerium in kroatien ein schonmaß für alle fangbaren fische an
was soll das ?

ist euch überhaupt klar was das kostet und bedeutet ? 

dafür muss der beamte 3 monate arbeiten um das zu erstellen 
und raus kommt dabei nur unfug

es gibt auch einige kleinfische die ganz unter naturschutz stehen
wenn ihr das auch noch wissen wollt , dann wird man die freizeitfischerei für touristen
der einfachheit halber  ganz verbieten


----------



## Seriola (28. August 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> da gibt es tatsächlich leute aus deutschland , die fordern beim fischereiministerium in kroatien ein schonmaß für alle fangbaren fische an
> was soll das ?


Was stört dich? Das die Leute aus Deutschland kommen oder das ein Schonmaß gefordert gibt da es anscheinend bisher keins gibt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> da gibt es tatsächlich leute aus deutschland , die fordern beim fischereiministerium in kroatien ein schonmaß für alle fangbaren fische an
> was soll das ?
> 
> ist euch überhaupt klar was das kostet und bedeutet ?
> ...


das diese Leute Deinem Land einfach nur Respekt zollen und keinesfalls mit euren Gesetzen in Konflikt geraten wollen ist Dir wohl noch nie in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## zulu (29. August 2022)

Seriola schrieb:


> Was stört dich? Das die Leute aus Deutschland kommen oder das ein Schonmaß gefordert gibt da es anscheinend bisher keins gibt?


"das ein Schonmaß gefordert gibt da es anscheinend bisher keins gibt ?"

was ist denn das für ein deutsch ?  den satz verstehe ich nicht


----------



## zulu (29. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das diese Leute Deinem Land einfach nur Respekt zollen und keinesfalls mit euren Gesetzen in Konflikt geraten wollen ist Dir wohl noch nie in den Sinn gekommen.


wie viele arten haben wir denn in der adria ?  siehe fishbase.org
und ihr wollt für alles und jeden so etwas wie ein schonmaß ?
wohlmöglich auch noch eine schonzeit ?
typisch deutsch
beschweren sich in ihrem eigenen land über zu viel bürokratie
und wollen das in anderen ländern auch einführen
 das mit konsequenzen für die einheimischen und für die berufsfischerei

die heinis kommen nicht mal her zum angeln sondern wollen aus ideologischen gründen etwas ändern, gleich machen
oder einfach nur stören

wir wollen das nicht , ok ?


----------



## zulu (29. August 2022)

bitte nichts falsch verstehen 
nur bitte
schlafende hunde nicht wecken

für die uferfischerei hat niemand je eine lizenz gebraucht
erst als gewisse leute unbedingt eine haben wollten 
das thema im netz breitgetreten haben
seit dem muss sogar der jugendliche so etwas kaufen

wegen den paar micheln die hier angeln

eine tolle geschäftsidee, das lässt sich natürlich niemand entgehen

für den ganzen kram musste der staat natürlich auch noch inspektoren einstellen bzw schulen

oh je 
wer das nicht versteht
der tut mir leid


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> und ihr wollt für alles und jeden so etwas wie ein schonmaß ?
> wohlmöglich auch noch eine schonzeit ?
> typisch deutsch


was redest Du da für einen Quatsch?
Niemand hat so etwas gefordert, sondern lediglich danach gefragt, weil er nicht mit euren Gesetzen in Konflikt geraten möchte.
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2022)

Natürlich soll man keine schlafenden Hunde wecken, aber wenn ich mich in einem fremden Land befinde,
muss ich mich nach den dortigen Gesetzen richten, um das auch zu können, muss ich mich erkundigen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.
Das ist nichts weiter als Respekt und Anstand dem Gastgeberland gegenüber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2022)

Ihr redet aneinander vorbei und meint unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Seriola (29. August 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> "das ein Schonmaß gefordert gibt da es anscheinend bisher keins gibt ?"
> 
> was ist denn das für ein deutsch ?  den satz verstehe ich nicht


Nutze deine Fantasie, so schwer wie es scheint ist es gar nicht!  Muss ich bei den fehlenden Satzzeichen ja auch!


----------



## Fabian 94 (30. August 2022)

Ich glaube wenn du auf einer Plattform wie dieser frage  infrage stellst bist du hier glaub ich mehr wie falsch ... keiner redet von irgendwelchen deiner frage an eure Behörde wenn du ahnung hättest sowie es deine vorlaute antwort verät  wüsstest du dass eig fast EU weit sei es Flüsse oder sehen oder das Meer Maße gibt an die man sich halten muss nicht nur in deinem Kroatien ich gebe mein geld lieber dort für mei  Hobby aus jnd einen schönen Urlaub als das ich direkt in eine Kontrolle reinkomme und zahle ordentlich was  da du ja scheinbar sehr belesen bist in fischr3cht schau doch mal bitte zu den Bestimmungen an den po ,Ebro  da wirst du klar herauslesen das es Regelungen EU weit gibt bezüglich köder etc. Ganz zu schweigen von Deutschland da haben wir weit aus mehr Regeln wie die in kroatien die in Kuna zu begleichen  les dich mal Ein und überlege dir ob du vllt auf Foren wie diesen evtl. Falsch bist mit deinen Antworten lg gutes gelingen Fabian


----------



## Fabian 94 (30. August 2022)

zulu!!!!


----------



## Fabian 94 (30. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ihr redet aneinander vorbei und meint unterschiedliche Dinge.


Wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei bloß der Wortvall macht die Musik ich finde dafür ist ein forum wie dieses da um sich anzutauschen und nicht um hier seinen eigene Frust über Bestimmungen in kroatien Luft zu lassen !!!!!! Nicht nur kroatien besitzt Bestimmungen!!!!


----------



## Fabian 94 (30. August 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> da gibt es tatsächlich leute aus deutschland , die fordern beim fischereiministerium in kroatien ein schonmaß für alle fangbaren fische an
> was soll das ?
> 
> ist euch überhaupt klar was das kostet und bedeutet ?
> ...


Dann sollten Sie mal Seiten auf Englisch übersetzen was für jeden klar erkenntlich ist dann würde es quch keine Rückfragen geben !


----------



## Fabian 94 (30. August 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> wie viele arten haben wir denn in der adria ?  siehe fishbase.org
> und ihr wollt für alles und jeden so etwas wie ein schonmaß ?
> wohlmöglich auch noch eine schonzeit ?
> typisch deutsch
> ...


Einfach krass wenn du bedenkt das viele leute in deinem Land von dem Tourismus leben ...


----------



## zulu (30. August 2022)

Fabian 94 schrieb:


> Einfach krass wenn du bedenkt das viele leute in deinem Land von dem Tourismus leben ...


auf so leute kann man verzichten
da kommen genug mit verstand
und jetzt fertig hier
blindfisch


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2022)

Fabian 94 schrieb:


> Einfach krass wenn du bedenkt das viele leute in deinem Land von dem Tourismus leben ...



Das gibt es überall auf der Welt  - einige wenige profitieren davon und dem Großteil der Einheimischen wird die Lebensgrundlage weggefangen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (31. August 2022)

Wie schnell sich doch das Hauptaugenmerk von eventuellen Schonmaßen in etwas negativ angehauchtes wandelt. N Angler mit etwas Grips entnimmt keinen Fisch der grad erst die Kinderstube verlassen hat. Schonzeit und -maß braucht es dafür nicht, nur Hirn und Wikipedia reichen zu über 90%. Mein Baby AJ vor ein paar Jahren hätte die 10 fache Größe erreichen können doch er hätte das Zurücksetzen nicht überlebt. Daher nur fair ihn zu verwerten. Aber ich nehm ja nicht jede Sprotte von 3cm mit nur um von Fängen berichten zu können. S gibt genug infos im WWW über Mittelmeerfische. Da brauche ich keine extra regeln. 
Wie beim Fischereischein zu lernen: zu klein, lebensfähig... release. Geschützt und lebensfähig...release.
Für dieses Mindestmaß an Verstand benötigt man kein Regelwerk.


----------



## Fabian 94 (31. August 2022)

Des ist klar aber ich würde auch gern was essen was wir fangen und um eine Strafe zu umgehen war das meine frage


----------



## Angorafrosch (3. September 2022)

Mein 1. Mahi Mahi vom Ufer und überhaupt. Bin 2 Tage danach noch immer geflasht den gelandet zu haben. Meine 2500er Billig Daiwa Ninja hat gesungen in den höchsten Tönen. Meine 15 Jahre alte Shimano ForceMaster hat nen sauberen 90 Grad Bogen gemacht und das 0,25er Wurmvorfach hat gehalten. Krass wie der Fisch im Drill abging. Mein bisher größter Fang im MM.


----------

